# 2011 Summer Buns (TTC September - November 2010??)



## ashnbump

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/preview.jpg ​ 2011 Summer Buns
WTT September - November ​2010​ https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/preview.jpg​
Summer Buns 2011 Members List​



*September*


faille TTC no.2

ashnbump TTC no.2

topazicatzbet TTC no.2

Sarahc82 TTC No.1

plutosblue TTC no.1

suzielou TTC no.5

kitjos TTC no.1

caz81 TTC no.2

beckyfletcher TTC no.3 

shiv TTC no.2

xlisax TTC no.2

pippin TTC no.2

ashes TTC no.1

mimiso TTC no.4

sarahC82 TTC no.1

lil-woowoo TTC no.2

sweetie_c TTC no.1

faun TTC no.4

ablaski17 TTC no.2

anjajna TTC no.1

damita TTC no.1

Luckyme225 TTC no.2

Dee_H TTC no.2

Gemma Lou TTC no.2

Armywife TTC no.2




*October​​*

Bmary83 TTC no.1

crailly TTC no.1

mummy~L TTC no.2 (oct/nov)

shinona TTC no.2 October/November


*November*​
Oxofairycakexo TTC no.2

chinagirl TTC no.3 

ericarae1 TTC no.1

cleckner04 TTC no.2

laural11 TTC no.1 

*To Be Confirmed . . .*

Kimbowee 

Jodi_19

trumpetman21

jennybenny 

*PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ADDED, OR IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO CHANGE - THANKS xx*

​


----------



## jodi_19

That's when I plan on ttc #2 as well. My LO was born in September and will be about 2 hopefully when her little bro or sis arrives!


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hi! We are planning on ttc come November too :) We have a 12 month old son. He'll be coming up to 3 by the time #2 comes along (if things go to plan!)

I really miss pregnancy at the mo.. but the only thing holding me back is the daunting thought of two little one's keeping me on my toes.. not sure one pair of hands would be enough?! Otherwise I'd be over in TTC now :)

I'd love a summer bump as my son was born in January, so hardly no bump in the summer before and then it was covered in big winter coats when it started to show :( lol

Good Luck xx


----------



## ashnbump

Jodi - we shout be wtt buds. im lonely in her atm lol!xxx


fairycake - i LOVED being pregnant through the summer, although it was uncomfortable at times with the heat etc, but it was easy enough to throw on floaty comfy clothes, and i could always show off my bump in nice tight vest tops! xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Im just before probs sept/oct!


----------



## ashnbump

kimboowee - we are going to start around late sept too as it took me 3 months to conceive Kara, after coming off the pill, so you never know we could be due around the same time!x


----------



## Kimboowee

ashnbump said:


> kimboowee - we are going to start around late sept too as it took me 3 months to conceive Kara, after coming off the pill, so you never know we could be due around the same time!x

It's so exciting! I never got to TTC with Josh cos I was on the pill but it feels strange knowing that I could seriously be pregnant next year!

When are you getting married? We're gonna try for a honeymoon baby lol xx


----------



## ashnbump

i know its really something to look forward to, especially knowing Kara will be 2, which is kind of scary lol! 

We're not getting married for a few years, but its looking like sumer 2014 (im a bit scared of getting married lol) we've been together 6 years and engaged for 2 this october!

xx


----------



## suzielou3

We are waiting until sept to start trying as Harley will be 1 then , so hopfully nearly 2 by the time our new baby will be born. It all seems strange to me as this is the only one that we are actually planning to have, as the other 4 kids have just happened!! Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## ashnbump

:hi: suzie! Welcome!

Ur Little boy is GORGEOUS

nice to know there are a few of us who'll be bump buddies!

xxx


----------



## kitjos

Me aswell!! :happydance:

Me and OH was going to TTC in April/May time, but my Depo seems to be taking a while to leave my body - so the extra few months should get me back on track! Will start TTC mid Sept time but will take me couple of months to work out my OV charting! :wacko:

xx


----------



## ashnbump

:hi: Kitjos! A great plan you've got there! Give you lots of time to prepare, and a summer bump is THE best, you can show it off more lol!xxx


----------



## faille

We'll be ttc a little earlier, round about Sept. but I'm expecting it to last a few months.

LO will be just over 2yrs when #2 arrives (if all goes to plan!) and then we'll be getting married a couple of months after that (eek with my new mummy tummy!)


----------



## ashnbump

faille - welcome hun and we'll be 'starting' to try around september too, as im expecting things to take a bit longer! so there will more than likely be 2 years between my daughter and new baby as kara will be 2 that July!xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Me, Me, Me!

We are TTC #2 in October/November.

Had our little boy Bobby on 17th October 09. He was born 2 weeks early. Cant wait to try fo the next one xx


----------



## caz81

yeah we are planning to ttc number 2 from september, we were going to wait a couple of years but have decided we want them close together!!


----------



## ashnbump

welcome to summer buns 2011 mummyL and caz81! :hi:

mummyL my birthday is the 15th of october so that was a good time to have ur LO :thumbup: lol

caz - so how old will ur LO be once new baby arrives? x

so ladies is anyone trying for a preferred sex? or is everybody happy either way? we have a little girl and are not 1 bit fussed what we get next, hence we wont be finding out the sex this time! im already excited lol :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

I would like another boy but OH would love a girl. To be honest it really doesnt matter as long as the baby is healthy.

We have said we wouldnt find out the sex this time but I reckon we will! Im so impatient! lol!

Im so looking forward to being pregnant again. xx


----------



## Mummy~L

ashnbump said:


> mummyL my birthday is the 15th of october so that was a good time to have ur LO :thumbup: lol

Ah what good timing! hehe.

Kara must have been due just before my birthday (11th Aug) if she was 5 weeks early!! She is gorgeous btw xx


----------



## ashnbump

Mummy~L said:


> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> mummyL my birthday is the 15th of october so that was a good time to have ur LO :thumbup: lol
> 
> Ah what good timing! hehe.
> 
> Kara must have been due just before my birthday (11th Aug) if she was 5 weeks early!! She is gorgeous btw xxClick to expand...

haha no way! She WAS due on the 11th! freeeaaaky lol!

im very impatient too so i hope i can hold out finding out!\

we're not at all fussed what the next baby turns out to be, but i guess if we had one of each i could stop there, even though we want 4! lol!xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Very strange!! lol!

4 kiddies! Wow you will have your hands full there! hehe! Are you planning on having them all close together?

We plan on having just the two but who knows how we will feel after the next one xx


----------



## ashnbump

not all of them close in age no, ideally i'd like the first two fairly close (should be 2 years) and then the other 2 when they come! Four is our goal but i definately want at least 3, and all of them before im 30 (hopefully) im 22 atm, 23 in october! so we'll see how things develop lol! xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Thats great news hun, i remember when you had your little girl, shes gorgeous by the way...and she will make the wait go quicker! hehe
xx


----------



## ashnbump

awww :hugs: thanks pinkgirl xxx She is my world :cloud9: the past 6 months since she was born have flown by faster than i can say!

How long for you in WTT now hun?xxxxx


----------



## suzielou3

Im not bothered what we have next. ive got 3 boys and a girl, i think hubby would like another girl, but i love my boys......happy with whatever we get!!!! I am going to find out the sex though, makes it easier when you know what colour to buy for!


----------



## ashnbump

i agree with you there suzie, it was easier to buy things when we found out we were having a girl! I think i just want to 'feel' the surprise, as my best friend didnt know what she was having and she said it was amazing, so im not going to find out and she will next time lol! plus as i dont really mind, theres not much difference in finding out, kara's nursery is all neutral as is all her furniture and bath stuff etc (i'd just have lots of fun buying clothes once the new baby arrived lol!)

Good on you going for number 5! We would like 4 but have to see what the future holds 1st!xx


----------



## ashnbump

Double post sorry guys!xxx


----------



## faille

I really don't mind in the slightest what sex the baby is, it's gonna be amazing and loved just as much, no matter what!
Another girl would be more practical but that's about it as far as preference goes lol


We found out what we were having last time, the temptation was just too much to resist lol. I'd love to go without knowing this time - it seems easier to me to not find out this time because the majority of things have already been bought and when it's your first, you just kinda panic and think you need to know so you can prepare... We later found out that wasn't the case and most things are neutral anyway! :dohh:


----------



## Mummy~L

I think I felt a lot more prepared knowing that we were having a boy. Not sure why as we still decorated the nursery neutral and brought quite a few neutral clothes?? 

Did anyone else who found out the sex feel like they had really bonded with their LOs before they were born?? I do kind of worry that we wouldnt feel the same not knowing? :shrug:


----------



## caz81

ashnbump said:


> welcome to summer buns 2011 mummyL and caz81! :hi:
> 
> mummyL my birthday is the 15th of october so that was a good time to have ur LO :thumbup: lol
> 
> caz - so how old will ur LO be once new baby arrives? x
> 
> so ladies is anyone trying for a preferred sex? or is everybody happy either way? we have a little girl and are not 1 bit fussed what we get next, hence we wont be finding out the sex this time! im already excited lol :happydance: xxx

If we concieve straight away then there will be an 18 month gap!

I guess we want a boy best as we have a girl so would be good to have one of each, although would also be great for Sapphira to have a sister!


----------



## ashnbump

MummyL - i agree with you 100%, as soon as i had my private sexing scan at 17 weeks, and we found out i was having a girl, it wasnt a baby growing inside me anymore, it was my daughter. That was one thing i really did love about knowing what we were having, that and the fact i was hoping for a girl lol! But i dont think i'll fell any different next time iykwim?

Caz - I think thats what we're thinking, happy with either (hence not finding out the sex) but it would be nice to have a boy and that way we have one of each, it wouldnt matter what the next one or two turned out to be then!

oooh all this talk gets me sooooo broody, but im enjoying spoiling my little lady at the moment! so i WILL wait lol! xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Makes me broody too! Especially as my best friend is pregnant with #2!!! Her little boy is 14 months though.

Agree though I am enjoying my little boy so much dont want to rush another baby too quickly!

So, does anyone have any specific plans as to why they are WTT???

xxx


----------



## faille

We're waiting because we don't want them _too_ close in age but we're not waiting _too_ long because we don't want them too far apart :haha:

We've got our wedding booked for Sept 2011 too and ideally we want the next baby before we get married so we're kinda trying to 'fit it in' - that sounds so bad doesn't it?? Lol


----------



## Mummy~L

Faille - No doesnt sound bad at all!! Know what you mean about getting the age gap right though! x


----------



## ashnbump

i agree to faille, not too close not too far lol! 

We are waiting because i think im just not quite ready yet iykwim? that and the fact i want another summer baby again!

plus like you mummyL im enjoying kara too much right now!

thought id share a video of kara with you ladies, she's obsessed with the hollyoaks theme tune and she stops whatever she's doing to watch lol!

xxxx

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/th_Video048.jpg


----------



## kitjos

Arrr! Kara is so adorable! :dance: (you must be a very proud mommy!)

I would like a lil girl for my 1st, but im not really to conserned ~ my brother is 3 years older than me (25) and i LOVED having an older brother who looked after me & helped me. So either gender would work for us, brought neutral clothing tho!! :thumbup:

My reason for waiting is because i only came off Depo 5 months ago so still have to wait for periods to return & me and OH are saving up like mad for a new house - might as well work as many hours as i can to pay for all my dreams! lol.

BIG HI to everyone aswell! - guess we will be talking to each other like mad in the upcoming year!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy~L

Ash - the video of Kara is sooo cute! Got to love Hollyoaks! :happydance:

Hi kitjos :hi: Sounds like you have a good plan there. We saved as much money as possible before Bobby was born, just means i can have longer off with him now :cloud9:

Anyone else lost their OH to the football tonight?? xx


----------



## faille

Mummy~L said:


> Ash - the video of Kara is sooo cute! Got to love Hollyoaks! :happydance:
> 
> Hi kitjos :hi: Sounds like you have a good plan there. We saved as much money as possible before Bobby was born, just means i can have longer off with him now :cloud9:
> 
> *Anyone else lost their OH to the football tonight??* xx

Nope, just the xbox :lol:

And I agree, kitjos, sounds like you've got a good plan there :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

faille said:


> Nope, just the xbox :lol:

Hehe mine is normally the playstation! So made a nice change for the football! :dohh:


----------



## ashnbump

yep OH was sucked into the tele, but i was sort of too lol! that was until our little madam decided to wake up and join us, i have had a few rough days with her as of late :( always worth it though :)

I am very proud of her Kitjos, shes my whole world, but shes flippin hard work lol! 

Anyway i'll catch up with you all asap as im shooting off to see the health visitor wit h Kara, our first time since we moved in here in october!x


----------



## caz81

we are waiting as i want to get back into shape & feel like 'me' for a while, if it was up to dh we would be ttc already!!


----------



## Mummy~L

caz81 said:


> we are waiting as i want to get back into shape & feel like 'me' for a while, if it was up to dh we would be ttc already!!

I understand that! Feel like I have just about got into shape again but would still like to shift a couple of extra pounds! I have a holiday in June and im being a bridesmaid in August so want to look half ok for those! xx


----------



## ashnbump

caz Ive been saying i want to get back into shape for about 6 months now lol! Ive lost a stone or two, but im still nowhere near my pre pregnancy weight! I'll make more of an effort after the next one lol!

MummyL i am so envious of you going on holiday, me and OH were thinking of taking kara away for a week this year, but i'm not 100% sure, plus i want to buy her a nice new buggy now she's getting bigger, and its not cheap, that and the new car seat, omg babies are so expensive - remind me why i want four lol!?xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Not sure if it is a good move going on holiday with a baby but we thought that we probably wont be going on holiday next year if I am pregnant so decided to go for it this year! To be honest am a bit nervous about it but im sure it will be fine! 

Tell me about it! Babies are so expensive! At least if you do have 4 you should have everything you need after the 1st/2nd so shouldnt need to spend out again! x


----------



## caz81

where are you going on holiday mummly-l? xx


----------



## Mummy~L

We are going on a cruise around the med! Leaving from the UK so can take as much as we want, well as much as we can fit in the car anyway!! I have a feeling that we may look like we are moving house with the amount of things we need!


----------



## caz81

Mummy~L said:


> We are going on a cruise around the med! Leaving from the UK so can take as much as we want, well as much as we can fit in the car anyway!! I have a feeling that we may look like we are moving house with the amount of things we need!

that sounds so nice, im really jealous xx


----------



## beckyfletcher

we have decided for me to come off pill uly and just go with the flow will be actively trying sept time hoping for a summer bubba got 2 winter bubbas so summer will be a nice change


----------



## Mummy~L

Ah thanks Caz! Think its going to be our last holiday for a while!

Hi Becky :hi:


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hi all 

mummy-l we did a cruise for our honeymoon best holiday ever any room for me in the car lol

Babies r so expensive however i found that for NO2 we already had most things and will do again for No3 it really does help.

When is everyone else getting on the wagon???


----------



## ashnbump

:hi: becky

We're trying from late sept - november, in hopes of another summer baby! I really enjoyed being pregg in the summer as i said on other posts! Its so nice being able to wear tight tops n proudly show off ur bump! Your boys are ADOREABLE btw!xx

Mummy-L seen as though you can take as much as you want, ive got a case that me and Kara will fit in, just let me know the dates and where ur leaving from and we'll be there for sure :rofl:

Your right about having most things fur bub number 2 actually! Kara's nursery and furniture is all neutral, so it wont make a blind bit of difference seen as though we're not finding out next time lol! I will be getting a new buggy though, we bought the mamas & papas skate in lime for Kara, as its an all in one etc, but she hated the primo viaggio car seat that we got because it clipped onto the frame, and i had to buy a maxi cosi, which she LOVES! So i'm going for the bugaboo cameleon (sp) next time! Its decided lol!xx


----------



## beckyfletcher

We had james pram for thomas but also got a double mamas and papas which we used lots however James keeps imforming me he's a big boy and wants to walk everyehere lol


----------



## Mummy~L

Becky and Ash if I could fit you and your LOs in I would! 

I cant decide if we will need a double pram?? To be honest I havent seen any that I really like so am hoping we can get away without it. Bobby will be 2 by the time next LO comes so think we probably will need one for a while though xx


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies,
I will be TTC around the same time. I already have two boys 12 & 9 and I want one more. I figured a summer baby would be perfect so it would not interfear with my schooling. Good luck ladies!! =)


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi China girl :hi:


----------



## China girl

Hi Mummy ~ L:flower:


----------



## ashnbump

hey china girl :hi: 

Good luck with your TTC when the time comes and WELCOME to our little WTT home lol!

are you hoping for a girl next time or are you not fussed at all?x


Hope everyone is doing ok? Kara is giving me a bit of trouble at the mo :( but its worth it for a smile lol! Cant be that bad if we're still wanting another lol!xx


----------



## caz81

hey ladies, how are you all doing? xx


----------



## jennybenny

have just discussed this..may be ttc this sept with you girls! :)


----------



## ashnbump

hi :hi: jenny! congrats on deciding to ttc in sept, welcome to 2011 summer buns! x

hey Caz, ive been doing well, got a poorly liccul baba, she's had a very bad tummy for 2 days :( i feel so awful for her :cry: hope she's better soon! How's things your end anyway? xx


----------



## beckyfletcher

hi all hope u all ok busy decorating james room 

be around more when it's done :)


----------



## Shiv

Hi Ash and all you other ladies!
We will start TTC when SOphia turns 1 I think - so September this year. I figured having another summer baby woudl be practical in terms of maternity clothes and baby clothes! i know a rubbish reason to decide when to start TTC! Want babies quite close together but not too close!!


----------



## ashnbump

:hi: shiv so nice to see you and sophia over here! Looks like we'll be sharing our journey again! Im all for the summer baby's too, it was just nice being pregnant in the summer, and i look forward to taking the new baby out to the park with Kara and watching her play whilst im sat with new baby and OH iykwim? lol, annnnyway, Sounds like a good enough reason to me lol!x

becky- oooh i am jealous i love decorating, we've been having our kitchen floor done this week so been super busy too!xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls, can i join in the fun.

i ve just been blessed with the gorgeous callum and i want him to have a brother or sister and have decieded to start ttc again in sept. 

would love a summer baby as my dad, sister, callum and i are all dec babies.


----------



## ashnbump

hey topaz :hi:

glad to share our WTT journey with you!

Congrats on your beautiful son Callum!

Callum is on our list of boys names if the next baby turns out to be a boy, but we'll be waiting until the birth to find out this time! xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is ok? Not been on here for about a week so just catching up with everything.

Had such a busy week not really sure what I have been doing but time seems to be flying by!! Cant believe my little man is going to be 4 months old next week! 

Ash - Really hope Kara is feeling better now??

Becky - Hows the decorating going? What theme is James having?

Welcome to Shiv & Topaz!!

xx


----------



## ashnbump

mummyL - i know that feeling, not doing much but having no time for anything anyway!lol! "busy doing nothing, working the whole day through, trying to find lots of things not to do" as the song goes off the mcdonalds advert lol!

Kara seems to be a bit better now, i think its just the end now. She's been asleep on the couch for at least 2 hours, which is so unlike her! Maybe she's having teething troubles with tiredness and the runs etc? I dont really know :shrug:

We're going to our first baby group tomorrow at our local surestart centre, im nervous as im 'new' but excited too lol! I hope Kara behaves for me as i'm on my own whilst OH is working!

Also going to have a pre-TTC chat with the midwife, at the drop in , as i had pre-eclampsia i want to know the risks for baby number two! 

Back to work at the beginning of April - DREADING IT :( 

Hope you and ur lil' man are OK! xx


----------



## suzielou3

I had forgotten just how expensive babas can be seeing as Harley was a wee surprise!! My other kids are 12, nearly 11 and nearly 9 so i had to buy everything new again!!! We are enjoying Harley sooo much that hubby agreed to another, but im in 2 minds as to or not now, i really want another one but i dont want to push Harley out if that makes sense!!! So thats why we were thinking of trying sept time, so he would be 2 ish. PLUS i feel like ive had 4 good pg, what if im pushing my luck with no 5??? Im 33 which aint old, but im kinda scared i suppose......maybe i should be grateful with what i have and now stop and enjoy them all, or have a wee play mate for Harley?????????? Im soooo confused, one day my mind is made up, we are going for it, but then the doubts creep in, any advice welcomed.........x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

it would be nice to have a play mate for harley are there is a fair age gap between him and the others, they wont want to play the baby games with him.

if you have had 4 good pregnancies there is no reason why another wouldnt be good too.


----------



## ashnbump

i totally agree with topaz hun, why not go for it? If you're really unsure speak to your GP and see what he/she would professionally advise, i'm going to a drop in post-natal midwifes clinic tomorrow after the baby group, to talk to someone about my PE, see whats what n all that, so i think you should do the same if you're a bit unsure hun! On the subject of having s buddy for Harley, i would deffo be driven to go for another, we say four, but i know i'll end up wanting more, as im only 22, i'll probably be the way you are now lol!x


----------



## xLisax

:wave:

Can I join you? :blush:

I have a little boy, Max, hes nearly 17 months :cloud9: and we are going to start TTC on 1st September :happydance:

Ashnbump I hope little Kara feels better soon :hugs:
xx


----------



## Pippin

Eeeeeek Ash how did I miss you have started this thread, :hi: everyone!! Me me me me me me me we are trying in Sept. Goodness I hope we can be bump buddies again :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> Hi Ash and all you other ladies!
> We will start TTC when SOphia turns 1 I think - so September this year. I figured having another summer baby woudl be practical in terms of maternity clothes and baby clothes! i know a rubbish reason to decide when to start TTC! Want babies quite close together but not too close!!

Shiv you too??? Fabulous, it'll be August Mummies all over again, sorry everyone I'm just a bit excited now. Check out the ticker I've had that for months :blush:


----------



## Bmary83

Hi, can I join? I'm fairly new here but OH has said we can start TTC in Oct.


----------



## Crailly

Well my wedding is in September - but we are waiting to really TTC until our honeymoon in October. I don't think ms plus our cruise will be a good mix. :rofl:


----------



## Ashes

Me and my hub hope to TTC for our FIRST around Sept! I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! Is it easier being pregnant through the winter and ending in the summer? When should I get off the pill if we want to TTC by september?!


----------



## ashnbump

hey all you newbies xLisax, Pip, Bmary83, Crailly & Ashes :hi:

Lovely of you to join us! :hugs:

Xlisax - Thanks hun, she's not getting any better, not worse but just no better, if you know what i mean? tried ringing the doctors to get her seen this after noon, and i was told there is no Doctor in this afternoon so now got to wait until 4.30pm tomorrow! stupid i know! Anyway lovely to have you, and your little boy is GORGEOUS on your pic!xx

Pip I KNOWWWWWWW woooooohooooooo august mummies (maybe lol!) I hope to be an august mummy again, so going to start TTc mid sept, hopefully fall pregnant late october or around then, as Kara was due 11th of august and conceived 4th of novenber, according to their dates! So glad you've come over to see us! Loving the ticker, i wanted one but no space left haha! :rofl: xxx

Crailly - Congrats on the wedding-t-be! and i agree MS and cruises are probably not the best match haha! So jealous of you going on a cruise though!Enjoy!xx

Ashes - I LOVED being pregnant in the summer, it was nice to lounge around in the sun at the start of my mat leave (which was a week before i was induced early lol) and wear nice summery clothes that show off your bump! It was nice being able to take Kara on summer walks when she came home from special care too, i think with a winter baby it might not be as nice with the weather being a bit poo! but i've never had a winter baby so can't really say lol! Anyway, the only real bad side to being pregnant through the summer was the heat, and swollen feet, and uncomfyness in bed on hot nights lol, but the good by far outweighed the bad, or i wouldnt be waiting for another summer baby lol :thumbup: About the pill, errrmmm, not too sure really, when we started TTC Kara, it took me 3 months to fall pregnant after coming of the pill, and i was on it for 5 years straight. I think it has to work its way out of your system, but everyone is different, i'd chat to your doc about that hun, see what they can advise! I've decided to remain off the pill since having Kara, and OH reluctantly agreed to use condoms (he hates them lol) so it hopefully will make TTC a bit easier, but we'll have to wait & see about that!xxx

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well? The months are passing sooooooo quickly! dare i say - it'll be christmas before we know it (and hopefully none of us will be having wine with our dinners this year lol!) :rofl:

Im still having a bit of a rough time with Kara as of late :( hope she's ok, i THINK it could all be down to teething, which is fine, but when you just dont know what it is for sure, it makes it harder! The joys of motherhood ay lol! Her smile makes it all better though!xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

there is def a down side to a winter baby, callum was born 28th dec, right in the middle of all the snow. i was rather worried i would get snowed in and not be able to get to the hospital. then after he was born we were snowed in at my mums. the midwife couldnt get to see us, and i couldnt show him off to everyone. 

im really hoping to fall on asap once starting to ttc like last time so i can have a summer baby


----------



## Mimiso

Oh can I join you ladies...............Ashnbump we were together in the August Mummies club....I'm hoping to ttc from September (although hubby doesnt know yet lol) I have three children already, 11;5; and 6mths. I would really love for my little girl to have a sibling close in age to her. I also have always wanted to have four children before I was 35 (well I will be just over 35) if all goes to plan then I will be putting my child bearing days to rest after that lol. Another summer bump would be great, I am already thinking of my LO's birthday in July in the height of summer lol


----------



## Mimiso

Ash - sorry to hear that your LO is unwell, hope she feels better soon. Have you tried giving her Calpol?. My LO was like that today, she's just been screaming her head off and she's not a crier at all so I reckon it must be teething

Pippin and Shiv are you ttc as well? Wow so exciting - it will be August Mummies club again.


----------



## Mimiso

suzielou3 said:


> Im not bothered what we have next. ive got 3 boys and a girl, i think hubby would like another girl, but i love my boys......happy with whatever we get!!!! I am going to find out the sex though, makes it easier when you know what colour to buy for!

Suzie - good to find someone else who is trying for number four or five.........my OH will think that I've gone mad wanting another one. 

I would love to have another girl so that I have two boys and two girls but tbh as long as the baby is healthy that is good enough for us. I will defo be asking about the sex again as we are too impatient to wait lol


----------



## Mimiso

suzielou3 said:


> I had forgotten just how expensive babas can be seeing as Harley was a wee surprise!! My other kids are 12, nearly 11 and nearly 9 so i had to buy everything new again!!! We are enjoying Harley sooo much that hubby agreed to another, but im in 2 minds as to or not now, i really want another one but i dont want to push Harley out if that makes sense!!! So thats why we were thinking of trying sept time, so he would be 2 ish. PLUS i feel like ive had 4 good pg, what if im pushing my luck with no 5??? Im 33 which aint old, but im kinda scared i suppose......maybe i should be grateful with what i have and now stop and enjoy them all, or have a wee play mate for Harley?????????? Im soooo confused, one day my mind is made up, we are going for it, but then the doubts creep in, any advice welcomed.........x x

Exactly how I feel Suzie, I've always wanted four children and I fee that if I stick with three later on I will want to have another one and I dont want to keep on having big gaps between babies. I KNOW i want four kids so I guess I will just go ahead and ttc. You've had four good pregnancies and it would be good for Harley to have a sibling close to him in age (love that name btw). I've had awful pregnancies as I suffer from symphisis pubis dysfunction (am still suffering now :( ) so a bit worried about being disabled and in severe pain during my pregnancy again. Apart from the awful pain, the end result is so worth it. i adore my little girl (and my boys of course lol) so much that all the pain I went through in my pregnancy is so worth it. Good luck


----------



## Mummy~L

ashnbump said:


> mummyL - i know that feeling, not doing much but having no time for anything anyway!lol! "busy doing nothing, working the whole day through, trying to find lots of things not to do" as the song goes off the mcdonalds advert lol!
> 
> Kara seems to be a bit better now, i think its just the end now. She's been asleep on the couch for at least 2 hours, which is so unlike her! Maybe she's having teething troubles with tiredness and the runs etc? I dont really know :shrug:
> 
> We're going to our first baby group tomorrow at our local surestart centre, im nervous as im 'new' but excited too lol! I hope Kara behaves for me as i'm on my own whilst OH is working!
> 
> Also going to have a pre-TTC chat with the midwife, at the drop in , as i had pre-eclampsia i want to know the risks for baby number two!
> 
> Back to work at the beginning of April - DREADING IT :(
> 
> Hope you and ur lil' man are OK! xx

Ahh glad she is perking up a bit!

How did the baby group go? Im wanting to take Bobby as we have a surestart centre just up the road from us but I think he is a bit to young at the moment, maybe once he can sit up and actually play with the toys there ???

Is it likely that you will get pre-eclampsia again with #2? Is there anything they can do to stop it?

Oh my, I am already dreading going back to work and I still have a while off. Do you work full or part time? xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Welcome to Lisa, Pippin, Bmary, Crailly, Ashes & Mimiso!

Wow there is a lot of us in here now!

Hope you are all ok ladies??

xx


----------



## ashnbump

hey mimiso! I remember you hun don't worry!lol! So glad u've joined us in 2011 Summer Buns! It's going to be nice sharing our journeys all newbies and all oldies lol! Hope your SPD doesn't get the better if you with baby number 4! We would like four also, but we'll just have to see what cards we are dealt!

We've, or should i say I'VE decided i want to keep this one a surprise, OH wants to find out when we do get pregnant, but hopefully i can stay patient! I just though, INCASE we don't have anymore after the second one, iykwim? (i hope we do have more than two though lol!) 

I to am sooooooooooo excited to celebrate Kara's 1st birth day in July! Nice, hot summer sun, beaming down on us in our garden, whilst we're having a BBQ and a beer with family, and all the other friends i've got coming round with their kids! Kara and the kids playing in her sand pit and water pit thing haha! OOOOHHHH im so excited i cannot wait!

Anyway im glad you've come to stay with the rest of us hun! xxxx


----------



## suzielou3

Hey Mimiso, im sooo glad your here we sound soooo similar!!!! :hugs: ive always wanted 6 kids BUT i will stop at 5 otherwise i will need to buy a mini bus...lol. i love my 4 kids, but there is just something nagging at me that i want another. my age or bodyclock maybe, or just the fact that i miss my bump....who knows,:nope: thats why im waiting till sept just to make sure i still feel that way when Harley is toddling about!!!!:thumbup: I think it would be great for Harley to have a play mate as like ive said the older kids wont want to play with him, they adore him, but they will be teenagers and probably getting there selves in trouble and wont have time for him!!
Hey to all the other mums joining us, forgive me for not remembering names, think im still suffering with baby brain :dohh:
Cant wait for the summer, its toooooo bloody cold!!!


----------



## Ashes

Ashes - I LOVED being pregnant in the summer, it was nice to lounge around in the sun at the start of my mat leave (which was a week before i was induced early lol) and wear nice summery clothes that show off your bump! It was nice being able to take Kara on summer walks when she came home from special care too, i think with a winter baby it might not be as nice with the weather being a bit poo! but i've never had a winter baby so can't really say lol! Anyway, the only real bad side to being pregnant through the summer was the heat, and swollen feet, and uncomfyness in bed on hot nights lol, but the good by far outweighed the bad, or i wouldnt be waiting for another summer baby lol :thumbup: About the pill, errrmmm, not too sure really, when we started TTC Kara, it took me 3 months to fall pregnant after coming of the pill, and i was on it for 5 years straight. I think it has to work its way out of your system, but everyone is different, i'd chat to your doc about that hun, see what they can advise! I've decided to remain off the pill since having Kara, and OH reluctantly agreed to use condoms (he hates them lol) so it hopefully will make TTC a bit easier, but we'll have to wait & see about that!xxx

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well? The months are passing sooooooo quickly! dare i say - it'll be christmas before we know it (and hopefully none of us will be having wine with our dinners this year lol!) :rofl:

Im still having a bit of a rough time with Kara as of late :( hope she's ok, i THINK it could all be down to teething, which is fine, but when you just dont know what it is for sure, it makes it harder! The joys of motherhood ay lol! Her smile makes it all better though!xxxx[/QUOTE]

Ash! That helped so much! Thank you! Yeah we want to TTC in sept. and I'm hoping it won't take me long to get a BFP! I do have a acute case of endometriosis....Does that make it 10x harder to get preg? Ya I def would get off the BC now but my hub also doesn't like condoms and he's pretty hardheaded and I wouldn't want to take the chance of getting preg with my health condition where it's at right now! I've always wanted a summer baby! Looks like we might be moving back to my home state, Texas to San Antonio for the Air Force base for my hub since I've had so much trouble with the cold and all the hardware in my spine. When are you shooting to TTC? :flower::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls can i join you??

Me and my OH have decided to try for my #4/his #3 around September time.. I am mega excited and am looking forward to the rollercoaster of TTC...

Hope to chat to you all soon

Leah x


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Baby.love!

Were you an October bumpkin? Think I remember your name??? xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Mummy~L, Yes hun i was the one who made the Bumpkins 09 thread in 1st Tri :) 

How are you? x


----------



## caz81

hello all new ladies :) :)
yay beth, we will be bump buddies again!!
sorry ive not been about but been on little holiday last few days!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay caz, hope we can both have a summer baby this time. all though you technically had one last time:haha:

hope you got the visa sorted ok.


----------



## Damita

Hey there we are trying Oct/Nov time :)


----------



## ashnbump

hey to you newbies again Baby.love & Damita:hi: (sorry if i've missed anyone!)

so glad our little home here in WTT is growing! It'll be nice when we move 2011 summer buns to TTC in september! :)

Ashes - so sorry to hear you have endomitreosis (sp) i think it may make things a bit more uncertain but, im not sure how it will vary if you know what i mean? I Hope things run smoothly for you though! lol at oh OH's hating 'hatting up' lol! Thats Men for you!xx


----------



## Damita

Thanks for the welcome, I can not wait until it gets to the TTC stage :) So excited already, even though it seems ages away...


----------



## topazicatzbet

i cant wait, i have to go back to work mid sept from mat leave with a bit of luck i will only have to work through my precnancy and then be off for another 9 months. 

im looking forward to june when i start back on the folic acid will feel like things are starting to move then, also i dont want it to come too fast i want to enjoy my time with callum.


----------



## Mummy~L

baby.love said:


> Hiya Mummy~L, Yes hun i was the one who made the Bumpkins 09 thread in 1st Tri :)
> 
> How are you? x

Thought so! That was a good little home for 9 months!

Im good thank you. How are you getting on? x


----------



## plutosblue

Oooo has this thread been changed to include September or have I just been blind?

Sorry I'm just going to barge in, I'm a September WTTer! The gloves come off (the large one fingered gloves :haha:) On my wedding day onwards on onto the honeymoon, so fingers crossed for a Summer bean! :happydance:

Hope you all ok ladies?


----------



## kitjos

Welcome to all new WTT'ers!! :thumbup:

Havent posted in a while, but everything is still set for summer bump! 7 months till TTC!! :baby: xx

:dust:


----------



## Ashes

suzielou3 said:


> We are waiting until sept to start trying as Harley will be 1 then , so hopfully nearly 2 by the time our new baby will be born. It all seems strange to me as this is the only one that we are actually planning to have, as the other 4 kids have just happened!! Good luck everyone x x x

We are WTT for september too! Wish you the best of luck sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ashes

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls can i join you??
> 
> Me and my OH have decided to try for my #4/his #3 around September time.. I am mega excited and am looking forward to the rollercoaster of TTC...
> 
> Hope to chat to you all soon
> 
> Leah x

Heyyy baby.love!:flower: Me and my hub are shooting for TTC in september too! Best of luck to you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Ashes

plutosblue said:


> Oooo has this thread been changed to include September or have I just been blind?
> 
> Sorry I'm just going to barge in, I'm a September WTTer! The gloves come off (the large one fingered gloves :haha:) On my wedding day onwards on onto the honeymoon, so fingers crossed for a Summer bean! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all ok ladies?

XXXX Best of luck pluto! That would be awesome if we were preg buddies.:thumbup::thumbup: How are you doing?!?!


----------



## caz81

ladies who are on the pill, when are you going to come off? & when are we all going to start folic acid? Is it ok to start just 3 months before or as we know we are going to ttc is there a benefit to starting even earlier? xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :wave:

Mummy~L , it was a happy little home for 9 months wasnt it xxx I am well thanks and Sienna is amazing and finally sleeping 11 hours a night :D 

Thanks for all the hello's girls.. I'm pleased to be WTT with such a lovely bunch x

Caz: I am on the pill but plan to come off end of May sort of time, i want to get my body regulated naturally before we TTC, i will start taking folic acid around the same time and just have to be careful when we get jiggy :lol: 

Have a good day girls xx


----------



## baby.love

Ashes: good luck to you too... :flower:


----------



## Damita

kitjos said:


> Welcome to all new WTT'ers!! :thumbup:
> 
> Havent posted in a while, but everything is still set for summer bump! 7 months till TTC!! :baby: xx
> 
> :dust:

I'm sure it will go really quickly :) Yay for another summer bump


----------



## Damita

Ashes said:


> Heyyy baby.love!:flower: Me and my hub are shooting for TTC in september too! Best of luck to you hun! :hugs:

Not long for you either :) Thanks for the friends request I tried to accept but the computers at uni are being funky!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im going to start on the folic acid again in june. i havent gone back on the pill so dont have to worry about that. im gonna chart my cycles in the mean time so i can follow how they are settling down (still waiting for the first AF though)


----------



## SarahC82

Hi girls,

Can i join this thread too....
After having a molar pregnancy and lots of chemo last year i'm finally allowed to ttc in sept...
7 months and counting!

:hug: and :dust:

Sarah x


----------



## plutosblue

Ashes said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Oooo has this thread been changed to include September or have I just been blind?
> 
> Sorry I'm just going to barge in, I'm a September WTTer! The gloves come off (the large one fingered gloves :haha:) On my wedding day onwards on onto the honeymoon, so fingers crossed for a Summer bean! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all ok ladies?
> 
> XXXX Best of luck pluto! That would be awesome if we were preg buddies.:thumbup::thumbup: How are you doing?!?!Click to expand...

I'm good thanks Ashes, ooooo maybe we will be bump buddies :happydance: awsomes!!!


----------



## plutosblue

caz81 said:


> ladies who are on the pill, when are you going to come off? & when are we all going to start folic acid? Is it ok to start just 3 months before or as we know we are going to ttc is there a benefit to starting even earlier? xx

I came off the pill in July 09 and I have been waiting for a period ever since :blush: (I have had tests coming out my eyeballs but they can't find anything wrong)

So now its just a waiting game! I wanted to be off it and then try but then it got pushed back to September 10 so hopefully, fingers crossed I will be back to normal soons I am going to start my nice big packs of pregnacare 3 months before. I don't think there is any benefit from taking it earlier but then it can't hurt!


----------



## Ashes

plutosblue said:


> Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Oooo has this thread been changed to include September or have I just been blind?
> 
> Sorry I'm just going to barge in, I'm a September WTTer! The gloves come off (the large one fingered gloves :haha:) On my wedding day onwards on onto the honeymoon, so fingers crossed for a Summer bean! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all ok ladies?
> 
> XXXX Best of luck pluto! That would be awesome if we were preg buddies.:thumbup::thumbup: How are you doing?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks Ashes, ooooo maybe we will be bump buddies :happydance: awsomes!!!Click to expand...

YES that would be awesomeeee!!!! So tell me....since we are shooting for september when should I get off my BCP? And whats all this about Folic Acid...Whats that and what does it do? Fill me in PLEASEEEE :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Ashes

plutosblue said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> ladies who are on the pill, when are you going to come off? & when are we all going to start folic acid? Is it ok to start just 3 months before or as we know we are going to ttc is there a benefit to starting even earlier? xx
> 
> I came off the pill in July 09 and I have been waiting for a period ever since :blush: (I have had tests coming out my eyeballs but they can't find anything wrong)
> 
> So now its just a waiting game! I wanted to be off it and then try but then it got pushed back to September 10 so hopefully, fingers crossed I will be back to normal soons I am going to start my nice big packs of pregnacare 3 months before. I don't think there is any benefit from taking it earlier but then it can't hurt!Click to expand...

You havent had a period since July 09??? Why?


----------



## Ashes

Oh and pluto...CoNgRaTs on being engaged! What kinda wedding are you going to have? Do you have your dress and everything figured out?! I would love to hear all about it!


----------



## Damita

topazicatzbet said:


> im going to start on the folic acid again in june. i havent gone back on the pill so dont have to worry about that. im gonna chart my cycles in the mean time so i can follow how they are settling down (still waiting for the first AF though)

Yeah same I think I am going to start taking it in 3 months before and 6 months before of Zinc for the husband :)


----------



## caz81

topazicatzbet said:


> im going to start on the folic acid again in june. i havent gone back on the pill so dont have to worry about that. im gonna chart my cycles in the mean time so i can follow how they are settling down (still waiting for the first AF though)

thats a good idea, im going to chart too so hopefully will make ttc short!!


----------



## caz81

plutosblue said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> ladies who are on the pill, when are you going to come off? & when are we all going to start folic acid? Is it ok to start just 3 months before or as we know we are going to ttc is there a benefit to starting even earlier? xx
> 
> I came off the pill in July 09 and I have been waiting for a period ever since :blush: (I have had tests coming out my eyeballs but they can't find anything wrong)
> 
> So now its just a waiting game! I wanted to be off it and then try but then it got pushed back to September 10 so hopefully, fingers crossed I will be back to normal soons I am going to start my nice big packs of pregnacare 3 months before. I don't think there is any benefit from taking it earlier but then it can't hurt!Click to expand...

last time i was on pill took a year to get my af back, they did tests & turns out i had a cyst, i dont think im going to go back on pill as dont want to risk a long wait again! have they scanned your ovaries? thats how they found my cyst xx


----------



## caz81

SarahC82 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can i join this thread too....
> After having a molar pregnancy and lots of chemo last year i'm finally allowed to ttc in sept...
> 7 months and counting!
> 
> :hug: and :dust:
> 
> Sarah x

welcome Sarah xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

caz81 said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> im going to start on the folic acid again in june. i havent gone back on the pill so dont have to worry about that. im gonna chart my cycles in the mean time so i can follow how they are settling down (still waiting for the first AF though)
> 
> thats a good idea, im going to chart too so hopefully will make ttc short!!Click to expand...

yep gonna make use of fertility friend again


----------



## Pippin

Hi Ladies, and haven't we been chatty since last time I came in. Sarah sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy and chemo :hugs: PMA you get the healthy sticky bean this time. :thumbup:

Well my husband and I had a chat the other day and we'd like a girl next time :happydance: he was a bit shocked (again) when I said we'd be trying in September though :rofl: He forgets every time when we talk about it that is when I want to start :dohh: men hey!!!! Anyone else want a particular sex? I really won't mind a boy again (it'll be cheaper with all the clothes I have) but I'd quite like a girl and then stop at two. My husband is a lot older than me so I don't think he wants too many hehehehe.

Also Anyone else breastfeeding and worried their period won't start by Sept? I hope he'll be only on a night feed by then (Samuel will be a year old) but it still worries me a little. I haven't had one since after the birth???? I'm going to start my conception pills (they worked last time to lengthen my lp) in the summer so a month or two before as really Oct is our month, counting Sept as a charting month.


----------



## ashnbump

:hi: ladies sorry i've been MIA for a while, Kara is teething very very badly :(

welcome to the newbies, im so excited our group is growing nicely! 

so sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy sarah :( i had a loss before kara and it really ruined me, for a long long time! Lots of sticky baby vibes sent your way this time!xxx

we've had a lot of rough days and a few odd nights, luckily she's still sleeping through (minus the odd night last week) so im not too tired! But god knows how much worse its going to get :(

have to say though, its not put me off wanting anymore, and infact i am broodier than ever, OH and I were out for a meal last night (with kara sat on the table with us lol! :dohh: ) and there was a heavily pregnant lady sat on the table next to us, rubbing her tummy and cooing lol! I was green with envy, couldn't stop smiling lol! She had her son with her who looked around two, and hopefully thats how old Kara will be when the next baby arrives, so that was nice seeing how it 'might be'!

It made me and OH so broody that we talked last night about ttc NOW!!!! . . . . 

. . . . BUT . . . . i want that summer baby so im refuse to let him start baking in my oven just yet :rofl: :rofl: 

I so cannot wait though! I am not going back on the pill at all, i've been off it since ttc in '08 so i may as well stay off it if i'll be ttc in a couple months :thumbup: 

I think i'm going to start taking my pregnacare again in May, Its a multi vit, and its recommended from the pre-WTT stage, I used it last time and it seemed to do me good, so i'll stick with that unless doc says otherwise! Im going to have a chat with the postnatal midwife at the drop in clinic on wednesday, to see what she says about me having PE, and if/how it will affect our next pregnancy! Hope not though as we'd like four bambino's!

anyway sorry i've rambled, its tho only hour i've had in ages as im at my mums and dads, and my mum's taken Kara out for a walk, mums are saints lol! Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:flower:Hi everyone, i am hoepfully TTC when i finish up uni in august. I am 24 and have a 5 year old son and just seems like a good time to start after uni. Going to come off the pill in May and give my body some time to get back to a routine and chart my cycles x x


----------



## SarahC82

ashnbump said:


> :hi: ladies sorry i've been MIA for a while, Kara is teething very very badly :(
> 
> welcome to the newbies, im so excited our group is growing nicely!
> 
> so sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy sarah :( i had a loss before kara and it really ruined me, for a long long time! Lots of sticky baby vibes sent your way this time!xxx
> 
> we've had a lot of rough days and a few odd nights, luckily she's still sleeping through (minus the odd night last week) so im not too tired! But god knows how much worse its going to get :(
> 
> have to say though, its not put me off wanting anymore, and infact i am broodier than ever, OH and I were out for a meal last night (with kara sat on the table with us lol! :dohh: ) and there was a heavily pregnant lady sat on the table next to us, rubbing her tummy and cooing lol! I was green with envy, couldn't stop smiling lol! She had her son with her who looked around two, and hopefully thats how old Kara will be when the next baby arrives, so that was nice seeing how it 'might be'!
> 
> It made me and OH so broody that we talked last night about ttc NOW!!!! . . . .
> 
> . . . . BUT . . . . i want that summer baby so im refuse to let him start baking in my oven just yet :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I so cannot wait though! I am not going back on the pill at all, i've been off it since ttc in '08 so i may as well stay off it if i'll be ttc in a couple months :thumbup:
> 
> I think i'm going to start taking my pregnacare again in May, Its a multi vit, and its recommended from the pre-WTT stage, I used it last time and it seemed to do me good, so i'll stick with that unless doc says otherwise! Im going to have a chat with the postnatal midwife at the drop in clinic on wednesday, to see what she says about me having PE, and if/how it will affect our next pregnancy! Hope not though as we'd like four bambino's!
> 
> anyway sorry i've rambled, its tho only hour i've had in ages as im at my mums and dads, and my mum's taken Kara out for a walk, mums are saints lol! Hope everyone is well xxxx


Hey Hun,

Sorry to hear about your loss - it really is so hard to come to terms with. 
Here's hoping we get out little bumps soon.

Re the Pregnacare - Can you get this over the counter? I didn't take anything before and i often wonder that if i had maybe i wouldn't have had the molar etc.

S x


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi ladies

Hope you are al having great weekends & have been spoilt rotten for valentines day!

Bobby has had a grotty couple of days. I dont think he is ill just being a little bit unsettled. I have read that a lot of babies have a big growth spurt at 4 months so think this may be the start of it!!!!

Baby.love - Sienna is sleeping 11 hours a night! Wow you lucky lady!! Bobby does about 8 hours so cant really complain!

Caz - I plan on coming back off the pill at the start of Sepember and starting to take folic acid then also.

Sarah - Welcome!! Good luck for september!

Pippin - OH wants a girl this time. It would be nice to have one of each but if I am honest I would really like another boy! Just think we already have everything we need then! Still as long as we get a healthy baby then we really dont mind!

Ash - Sorry to hear Kara is having a tough time with teething. Hope it gets better for her soon!
You made me chuckle saying you don't want your OH 'baking your oven yet'!! :rofl:

Lil-woowoo - Hiya :wave:

There is a fair few of us in here now! Sorry if there are any newbies that I missed :wave:

xxxxx


----------



## ashnbump

Pip - forgot to answer you before hun sorry :dohh: We aren't fussed one bit about the colour of our bump next time, as i'd like another girl or a boy equally, it would be nice to have one of each, but as we'd like four, there's still two more chances lol and on the other hand, i LOVE having a daughter, a mummy's girl, who i can (eventually) take shopping and dress up in pink and let her look all pretty lololol so really not fussed, two daughter would be lovely! Thats why i've decided not to find out next time. OH wants to though, he said he's going to find out even if i don't, but he can't do that lol! be nice to experience 'not knowing' next time (if i can stay patient and we don't see by accident on the 4D scan!)xxx

lilwoowoo - welcome hun, glad your joining us! xx

Sarah - yep the pregnacare is in all the asdas etc, i used to just go in and grab mine of the vitamins section, its not even behind a counter! I would think most places that sell health products etc will sell it, but i think it might be a little bit cheaper in bigger stores! And once you get your :bfp: you can start taking the next one up which comes with omega 3 capsules, to help brain development! Those are a bit dearer as you are getting more in the box etc, but deffo worth it i think! :thumbup:

MummyL - Kara had a terrible growth spurt at 4 months - gahhh it was awful! But it was over before it got really bad lol!


----------



## plutosblue

Oh my god I was away for 2 seconds and I have so much to catch up on!!

CAZ - Yes they scanned my ovaries and can't find anything, they also tested my hormones and they were all clear, so I think my body has just switched off and being lazy :rofl:

Ashes - I stopped my BCP in July, my doctor recommended a month before to let it get out your system, although I stopped in July TTC has now been pushed back to September, but like I said I am not having periods (the doctors don't know why they have done tests on me and say all is normal) I think I'm just lazy :haha: Folic acid you need to take approx 3 months before TTC and during pregnancy, it helps prevent against defects in the first few months baby is growing but the reason you take it before TTC is so you can build up a nice store of it in your body. It greatly reduces the risks of Spina Bifida and other defects. You can get it from all good pharmacys and its not expensive at all. Its also in supplements like Pregnancare which has lots of other TTC goodies too. 

As for my wedding its nice and traditional white wedding dress, a groom (always helps!) hehe, about 52 guests, getting married in my local church and a nice reception near our local river.. ummmm haha I don't know what else to say really!! :blush:


----------



## Damita

^ Your wedding sounds lovely :) not long now till your wedding, I had the same amount of guests and it was perfect :)

Yeah I keep reading you should take them three months before already got some in so I am ready and zinc for the husband, 6 months worth ;)


----------



## plutosblue

Hhahahaha I told my man about zinc and his response was

"You did the sperm test they were pink! There is nothing wrong with my swimmers!!! :hissy:"

:rofl: Men!


----------



## caz81

whats your dress like pluto? have you got any pics? xx


----------



## caz81

hope you all had lovely valentines days ladies xx


----------



## SarahC82

Mummy~L said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are al having great weekends & have been spoilt rotten for valentines day!
> 
> Bobby has had a grotty couple of days. I dont think he is ill just being a little bit unsettled. I have read that a lot of babies have a big growth spurt at 4 months so think this may be the start of it!!!!
> 
> Baby.love - Sienna is sleeping 11 hours a night! Wow you lucky lady!! Bobby does about 8 hours so cant really complain!
> 
> Caz - I plan on coming back off the pill at the start of Sepember and starting to take folic acid then also.
> 
> Sarah - Welcome!! Good luck for september!
> 
> Pippin - OH wants a girl this time. It would be nice to have one of each but if I am honest I would really like another boy! Just think we already have everything we need then! Still as long as we get a healthy baby then we really dont mind!
> 
> Ash - Sorry to hear Kara is having a tough time with teething. Hope it gets better for her soon!
> You made me chuckle saying you don't want your OH 'baking your oven yet'!! :rofl:
> 
> Lil-woowoo - Hiya :wave:
> 
> There is a fair few of us in here now! Sorry if there are any newbies that I missed :wave:
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks Hun, I'm hoping the time will fly by!

Sx


----------



## plutosblue

caz81 said:


> whats your dress like pluto? have you got any pics? xx

Yessss! The photo doesn't really do it justice but there are ivory beads in a pretty pattern all over the train :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







wedding dress2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SarahC82

Thats such a beautiful dress. You must be sooooo excited. x


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls :kiss:

Mummy~L : Well the 11 hours have gone out the window the last 2 nights :cry: But Sienna is teething now so i cant blame her if she is in pain! She is now doing 7-8 followed by another 4-5 after a feed.

Pluto: that dress is devine!! x

I hope you all had a lovely valentines? We just exchanged cards as we dont do the romance thing too much on valentines, we like to be spontanious throughout the year :)

Well ladies i am off to eat some yummy spagbol and then chill out with a bit of the old Enders and ANTM... Catch you all soon xx


----------



## plutosblue

Thanks guys :happydance: Hope your all having a nice evening xx

mm spagbol yummy


----------



## plutosblue

Thanks guys :happydance: Hope your all having a nice evening xx

mm spagbol yummy


----------



## caz81

I love that dress - its beautiful, are you pretty sorted for the wedding now or have you still got lots to do?xx


----------



## faun

Can i join? I had my youngest in September and we are going to start ttc in September so we hopefully have about 2 years between them. I want 2 close together as lo's brother and sister are 6 and 10 so they won't reallly want to play with him, so i thought it would be good to have a playmate plus i always wanted at least 4 kids, i'm only 29 so it seemed the right time to do it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome faun 
hope your all well, im feeling a bit rubbish at the mo, full of cold and have my first af since having callum and she is being a b**ch. but at least now i can start monitoring my cycles again ready for sept.


----------



## caz81

Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish beth :( have you got cramps? I normally get such bad ones im actually throwing up but first af after Sapphira I did not, hoping it will last and not go back to normal! Good though you can start charting again now xx


----------



## caz81

faun said:


> Can i join? I had my youngest in September and we are going to start ttc in September so we hopefully have about 2 years between them. I want 2 close together as lo's brother and sister are 6 and 10 so they won't reallly want to play with him, so i thought it would be good to have a playmate plus i always wanted at least 4 kids, i'm only 29 so it seemed the right time to do it.

Welcome faun :) xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

caz81 said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish beth :( have you got cramps? I normally get such bad ones im actually throwing up but first af after Sapphira I did not, hoping it will last and not go back to normal! Good though you can start charting again now xx

had cramps yest but they werent that bad, but its really heavy which im normally really light. im hoping its just cos its the first one and it will settle down


----------



## caz81

topazicatzbet said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish beth :( have you got cramps? I normally get such bad ones im actually throwing up but first af after Sapphira I did not, hoping it will last and not go back to normal! Good though you can start charting again now xx
> 
> had cramps yest but they werent that bad, but its really heavy which im normally really light. im hoping its just cos its the first one and it will settle downClick to expand...

mine was really heavy too!


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi all would like to join, hoping to start in september :happydance:


----------



## suzielou3

Hi Faun, heres hoping we can be bump buddies ok!!! Hows billy?? Think Harley is going through a growth spurt, wants food all the time, feels like thats all ive been doing all day, my arse has made dents in the chair!!

Hi to all other newbies, its gonna be fun getting to know you all x x


----------



## Trumpetman21

I (we) will probably fall into this category, although it will be the wife who has the final say I would imagine....;)


----------



## caz81

welcome sweetie & trumpetman!


----------



## faun

suzielou3 said:


> Hi Faun, heres hoping we can be bump buddies ok!!! Hows billy?? Think Harley is going through a growth spurt, wants food all the time, feels like thats all ive been doing all day, my arse has made dents in the chair!!
> 
> Hi to all other newbies, its gonna be fun getting to know you all x x

 Hi Suzielou3 :wave: Billy has just come out the otherside of a growth spurt he had even started waking for a midnight feed but he's back to sleeping through now thankfully. 

Thanks everyone else for a warm welcome looking forward to chatting to you all for the next few months hopefully longer if we get those bfp's.


----------



## Trumpetman21

caz81 said:


> welcome sweetie & trumpetman!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## faun

Hi Trumpetman is this going to be your first?


----------



## Trumpetman21

Yeah it will be, suppose at 35 I'll be classed as an 'older' father!


----------



## suzielou3

35 is not old trumpetman, my hubby is 43 this year and still going strong!!!


----------



## Trumpetman21

Not even for my first? Where I live most seem to be there by mid-twenties or not at all.


----------



## Pippin

Hey *Trumpetman21* (sorry I have to ask how did you get your name :blush: I'm thinking wind in one form or another :blush: but hopefully you just play the trumpet :haha:) My husband is 50 this year (I'm 30 lucky man!!!) and I've just given birth (6 months ago) to his first son so you are a spring chicken compared (and your hubby too suzielou3)!!! We are planning our next obviously for Sept/Oct and we can't wait. He said he wasn't ready in his 20's-40's and it's great as he's a born natural now, obviously it pays for some people to wait! I well up at how fab he is with our son, so special..... 

Anyway enough of my soppy hormonal ramblings......... I'm so up and down at the minute, my best friend is currently in labour and I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof (she's a lurker on here too so she understands the BnB attraction). She started having contractions this morning at 12:30am and has been getting closer and stronger ever since. I've been on the phone with her on and off all day talking her through the pain and timing them for her and it's bringing it all back. I sooooo want to be in labour again myself!!!!! Anyway her husband is with her but he's new to this all so me and her sister have been giving her advice. Just packed her off to hospital as she is every 3 minutes and can't bare the pain, just waiting for the next up date. The stupid hospital said she had to be every 2 minutes but to come in anyway, seriously every 2 minutes???? Surely that is wrong, my hospital was every 5!!!! Anyway it's a little girl and I'm so excited (we've already married her off to Sam), in a way I wish I was with her but I'm just being weird I know (or just nosy).


----------



## Ashes

plutosblue said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> whats your dress like pluto? have you got any pics? xx
> 
> Yessss! The photo doesn't really do it justice but there are ivory beads in a pretty pattern all over the train :kiss:Click to expand...

OMG I LOVEE YOUR DRESSSS!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Trumpetman21

Pippin said:


> Hey *Trumpetman21* (sorry I have to ask how did you get your name :blush: I'm thinking wind in one form or another :blush: but hopefully you just play the trumpet :haha:) My husband is 50 this year (I'm 30 lucky man!!!) and I've just given birth (6 months ago) to his first son so you are a spring chicken compared (and your hubby too suzielou3)!!! We are planning our next obviously for Sept/Oct and we can't wait. He said he wasn't ready in his 20's-40's and it's great as he's a born natural now, obviously it pays for some people to wait! I well up at how fab he is with our son, so special.....

Nowt to do with playing the Trumpet....I'm into my motorbikes and my first decent-sized bike was a Triumph, they're known as 'Trumpets' by many and I also live at No 21 on my road....hence Trumpetman21.

:winkwink:

Cheers for the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## caz81

Pippin said:


> Hey *Trumpetman21* (sorry I have to ask how did you get your name :blush: I'm thinking wind in one form or another :blush: but hopefully you just play the trumpet :haha:) My husband is 50 this year (I'm 30 lucky man!!!) and I've just given birth (6 months ago) to his first son so you are a spring chicken compared (and your hubby too suzielou3)!!! We are planning our next obviously for Sept/Oct and we can't wait. He said he wasn't ready in his 20's-40's and it's great as he's a born natural now, obviously it pays for some people to wait! I well up at how fab he is with our son, so special.....
> 
> Anyway enough of my soppy hormonal ramblings......... I'm so up and down at the minute, my best friend is currently in labour and I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof (she's a lurker on here too so she understands the BnB attraction). She started having contractions this morning at 12:30am and has been getting closer and stronger ever since. I've been on the phone with her on and off all day talking her through the pain and timing them for her and it's bringing it all back. I sooooo want to be in labour again myself!!!!! Anyway her husband is with her but he's new to this all so me and her sister have been giving her advice. Just packed her off to hospital as she is every 3 minutes and can't bare the pain, just waiting for the next up date. The stupid hospital said she had to be every 2 minutes but to come in anyway, seriously every 2 minutes???? Surely that is wrong, my hospital was every 5!!!! Anyway it's a little girl and I'm so excited (we've already married her off to Sam), in a way I wish I was with her but I'm just being weird I know (or just nosy).

i thought it was wind too :haha:

Goodluck to your friend, hope her labour is quick xx


----------



## caz81

I think we need a thing for our siggys'wwt for summer buns' or something like that but I dont know how to make them!


----------



## ashnbump

hi ladies, and gentleman! lol! welcome newbies!xxx

Hope everyone is doing ok? sorry not been on much, i don't know where the times going these days!

Pip - sorry to hear your a bit low atm :( And i hope your friends labour went smoothly? Hopefully baby girl is here safely!x

photosblue - your dress is stunning! Jealous over here lol!x

Caz - i was thinking this the other day, about a siggy, I'll have a look online and see if i can find any free design software (it'll be basic) or we could ask one of the ladies in the siggys section?xxx


----------



## faun

Oooh just got my siggy off the thread jac started thanks ashnbump for requesting one.


----------



## Mummy~L

Hope everyone is ok? I have had a really tough week with Bobby he seems to have turned into a devil child! lol!

Sarah - Just seen your from Essex. Where abouts? 

Pluto - Your dress is fab hun!

Baby.love - Hope Sienna is finding teething a bit easier now!

Faun - Welcome!! :wave:

Topaz - Hope you are feeling better now hun 

Sweetie - Hi! :wave:

Trumpetman - Hello :wave:

Pippin - Hope your friend little girl has arrived safely?

Caz - Good idea about the siggy

Ash - Thanks for requesting the siggy, its fab!!

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Can you believe it she is still in labour, she's going for my record of 54 hours!!!! I haven't heard from her in a while so I hope she's in the final throws.

Trumpetman thanks for letting us know, nice story behind the name, I'm pleased for you partner it's not the wind side :rofl:


----------



## caz81

thanks ashnbump-the siggy is fab! xx


----------



## caz81

your poor friend pippin-hope its over soon! xx


----------



## caz81

where is the siggy? I cant find it-help!!!


----------



## faun

Here you go Caz https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/278539-summerbuns-blinkie-requested-ashnbump.html


----------



## SarahC82

Mummy~L said:


> Hope everyone is ok? I have had a really tough week with Bobby he seems to have turned into a devil child! lol!
> 
> Sarah - Just seen your from Essex. Where abouts?
> 
> Pluto - Your dress is fab hun!
> 
> Baby.love - Hope Sienna is finding teething a bit easier now!
> 
> Faun - Welcome!! :wave:
> 
> Topaz - Hope you are feeling better now hun
> 
> Sweetie - Hi! :wave:
> 
> Trumpetman - Hello :wave:
> 
> Pippin - Hope your friend little girl has arrived safely?
> 
> Caz - Good idea about the siggy
> 
> Ash - Thanks for requesting the siggy, its fab!!
> 
> xxx


Hey Hun,

I live near Lakeside, in Orsett. 
Whereabouts do you live? you local to me?

S x


----------



## plutosblue

Well done MummyL I think you managed to get all of us in that little note I am impressed!!! :rofl: 

Hope everyone is ok, took me ages to get home from work, stupid snow! :cold:


----------



## SarahC82

The siggy is great - do you mind if i use it? 
I didn't want to just take it without asking

Sx


----------



## caz81

Of course you can use it! xx


----------



## SarahC82

Thanks Caz - As you can tell i'm new to all this!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

Sarah - Im in Colchester so about 50 mins away!! I do make quite a few shopping trips up to lakeside though!! :blush:

Pluto - Hehe thanks hun. Its getting difficult to reply now there are so many people on here! Will keep trying though x


----------



## SarahC82

Mummy~L said:


> Sarah - Im in Colchester so about 50 mins away!! I do make quite a few shopping trips up to lakeside though!! :blush:
> 
> Pluto - Hehe thanks hun. Its getting difficult to reply now there are so many people on here! Will keep trying though x


I practically live in lakeside - I'm always there! I work in London so commute from Chafford Hundred Station, which is not good as it means i pop into lakeside every night!


----------



## ashnbump

you're all very welcome ladies, although its Caz who deserves all the credit lol! xx

omg pip she's still going! And you 54 hours omggg i totally forgot about that, rather you than me sweetie lol!xx

i keep thinking about the size of the next baby, as they say 2nd baby's are usually bigger, and as Kara was early she was only 4lb 5oz, and i got away with no stitches :thumbup: anyway on her due date she weighed 6lb 15oz's (which is exactly what i weighed when i was born haha!) and now im worried i might have a huge baby haha, which is probably unlikely, but still :rofl:

I found out another girl i know is pregnant today, and i was sooooooooo jealous, almost wanted to start TTC today haha! Then the need and want for a summer baby took over :blush: bloody broodiness is killin me!xxx


----------



## ashnbump

on another note i was thinking we should get to know one another a bit better!?

This is just a thought (no one has to take part, but i'll see what you think?)

we should each ask a question about everyone else (if you're all following me then well done lol), and then the rest of us answer it?

right here goes . . . 

where are you ladies all from? xx

(remember answer then re-post you're question, it could get confusing but whats the harm!lol)
xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the new sig girls.

ok i ll play the game, lets see if i get this right.

im from leeds.

whats do you do for a living? im a nurse.


----------



## plutosblue

Ok... I don't get it.. :sad2: I'm sorry I'm a little thick.. ummm

I'm from Peterborough

I work as a Travel Consultant

umm.... What is your favourite hobby? :D


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the siggy!! It's fab :thumbup:, just had to shuffle all my tickers around to fit it in :rofl:

Still no news from my friend :cry: I just want to know she is ok and so is the bubs. Im such a worrier!!! I can't believe I was counting contractions with her yesterday and now I know nothing, arghhhhh I'm so impatient :rofl: And yes I was 54 hours but it seems like nothing now, the last 7 hours were bliss as I had an epidural and slept a bit hehehehe. I WANT TO DO IT ALL AGAIN NOW!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh the game, I'm from Middlesex (basically London as we are inside the M25) and I'm the head of art at a girls school in west London. You already know I'm 30 and I WANT ANOTHER BABY NOW!!! :rofl: but we are going to wait.


----------



## suzielou3

Im Suzie from Bristol, just given up work to look after Harley full time as working 12 hr night shifts didnt fit in with new baba!!! I used to be a lorry driver travelling all over, i do miss the job, but am loving being with H. My hobbys are anything to do with my kids, which usually means im a taxi service as they have better social lives than me....sad i know!! I do like to read when i get the chance. Im 33 have 4 kids, 3 boys 1 stroppy hormonal girl. 12, 11, 9 and 21wks. Ive been with my hubby for 20 years this year, married for 13. Still madly in love...most days! And love my life right now....

My question is.......How many children would you all like??


----------



## Mimiso

SarahC82 said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Im in Colchester so about 50 mins away!! I do make quite a few shopping trips up to lakeside though!! :blush:
> 
> Pluto - Hehe thanks hun. Its getting difficult to reply now there are so many people on here! Will keep trying though x
> 
> 
> I practically live in lakeside - I'm always there! I work in London so commute from Chafford Hundred Station, which is not good as it means i pop into lakeside every night!Click to expand...

Hey girls, I am 20 minutes from Lakeside too - live in abbeywood, bexley. Was in Lakeside just yesterday as it happens and did some serious damage to my bank account, much to my OH's annoyance lol


----------



## Mimiso

Oh ok, I am a law lecturer in Central London, live in Abbeywood, Bexley. Have three children 2 boys 11 and 5 and a girl who is seven months old soon. I am now back at work full time but only working three days due to ill health (this is until April). We are hoping to ttc number four - our last one might I add in September. My hobbies are just relaxing at home with the family, no real social life and am happy with my life xx I am 34 in March and OH is 36 in November. I have always wanted to have all my kids by the time I was 35 so the pressure is on lol


----------



## Mimiso

PS: please may I have a wtt siggie. Thanks


----------



## Ablaski17

hey! We are going to TTC in either sept or nov! We would like our babys to be pretty close in age, our kids would be like a year & a half apart, it might be a little tough but we could manage.


----------



## Ablaski17

Can I have a siggy to?


----------



## faun

I'm Tricia i live in Norwich i have decided not to go back to work as i was working weird shifts before as a care assistant/home help for 4 disabled people. I have 3 children 2 boys 10 and 5 months and a girl 6 i am 29 and going to start ttc number 4 in September which will be it for me as we can't fit more then 4 in our house and i don't want to move! I also have a cat and a dog i like to read, cook cakes and do enjoy looking after my veggie patch i don't seem to have any spare time at the moment though.


----------



## Trumpetman21

Pippin said:


> Can you believe it she is still in labour, she's going for my record of 54 hours!!!! I haven't heard from her in a while so I hope she's in the final throws.
> 
> Trumpetman thanks for letting us know, nice story behind the name, I'm pleased for you partner it's not the wind side :rofl:

As I am sure she is....;)

The wife has signed up to here but not sure she's posted yet....I know she has been checking up on what I am posting though, thank lordy for the Men's Room!

:haha:


----------



## ashnbump

hey newbies! Loving everyones siggy's lol!

ok here goes . . . . 

- Im from manchester
- I work as a support services assistant in the NHS (trafford general hospital)
- My hobbies are shopping :blush: and creating things with craft kits (when i have the time)
- My OH David (23) and I (Ashley - 22) would like four children, ideally 2 boys and 2 girls, but we're not really fussed so long as they are all healthy :thumbup:

and thats everyone answered isn't it lol? xxxx


----------



## ashnbump

Trumpetman21 said:


> As I am sure she is....;)
> 
> The wife has signed up to here but not sure she's posted yet....I know she has been checking up on what I am posting though, thank lordy for the Men's Room!
> 
> :haha:

:rofl: im the same with my OH, we need to keep our men in check :rofl: x


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok i ll answer the questions added since i last replied.

my hobbies are cat and dog breeding and i also like to show the cats, although havent for a long time cos of money being tight.

i would like ideally 3 children, athough it depends on finances whether i go for the third. think i should probably fill those that dont already know in that im actually a single mummy.
i got fed up of waiting for mr right after being messed around by a few guys i decieded to go it alone so i used a sperm donor to concieve callum and will be going back to him in sept to concieve number 2.


----------



## caz81

OK, Im currently living in Oman but will be back in Leicester in next couple of weeks, Im a History Teacher, hobbies are: running, reading & walking, I want 3 children in total (although will try for a fourth if we have all girls!), my question is-whats your dream holiday destination?


----------



## ashnbump

topazicatzbet said:


> ok i ll answer the questions added since i last replied.
> 
> my hobbies are cat and dog breeding and i also like to show the cats, although havent for a long time cos of money being tight.
> 
> i would like ideally 3 children, athough it depends on finances whether i go for the third. think i should probably fill those that dont already know in that im actually a single mummy.
> i got fed up of waiting for mr right after being messed around by a few guys i decieded to go it alone so i used a sperm donor to concieve callum and will be going back to him in sept to concieve number 2.

good on you hunny! Why wait around for mr right (im not so sure there is anyone lik that lol) I know a girl who wanted a baby so badly (but couldn't find the 'perfect' guy) that she had several one night stands until she finally fell pregnant, some people just do things differently, and all that matters in the end is that a baby is loved!

What kind of dogs do you breed hun? We're a 'dog' family rather than cats, we've got a 5 year old German Shepherd named zak!xxx

Caz81 - my dream holiday destination would have to be Fiji, i've said that since i was little! Although i quite fancy the Maldives too lol! (both of which are highly unlikely considering we plan on having 4 kids lol!)
xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have beagles, should be having puppies in about 9 weeks time so we can all get broody over puppy pics.

my dream hol would be australia, although any where sunny at the mo would be nice, i dont have the oppertunity to go on hol with the amount of animals i have as the boarding kennel fees would cost 3 times more than the hol. :dohh:


----------



## sweetie_c

Can I please have a siggy :flower:

My question is Whats your favourite food?


----------



## ashnbump

tapaz - lol at you with your boarding kennel fees :rofl! I love beagles, when we decided to buy a dog our shortlist was German shepherd, labrador & beagle (as you can see OH got his way lol) but i do love our zakky! We were thinking of getting another dog to keep him company, i wanted s cocker spaniel, but after A LOT of thought i think we should wait for the time being :( so we're settling for two guinea pigs in the spring :thumbup: lol!xxx

Sweetie - there is a thread in WTT set up by xxxJacxxx i think its called 'summer buns WTT siggy as requested by ashnbump' or somethink like that? lol! My favorite food, by FAR has to be CHINESE YUMMMMMMMMMMM!!!

Ideally, sweet & sour batter pork/beef curry, with egg/chicken fried rice, salt & pepper chips, spare ribs in honey sauce and of course salt & pepper chicken wings/crispy shredded chicken! Ooooh im craaaaving chinese now :( i wish i was pregnant, then OH would give in straight away lol!xxx


----------



## plutosblue

Ooooo more answers, I would like 4 kids, 2 close together, a break and then another 2 close together. (Ideally 2 girls and 2 boys but what are the odds of that :rofl:)

My own hobbies are reading and learning Japanese.. (Yes I know its a little random!)

My dream holiday destination is Japan.. hence the Japanese interests haha, but for sun, sea and sand I wouldn't mind Mexico. 

Oooo and my favourite food is Mexican :happydance: I love fajitas and spicy goodies!! and nachos!! yumyumyumyumyum.. *drooling now*

My next question: Whats you fave TV programme?


----------



## ashnbump

plutosblue said:


> Ooooo more answers, I would like 4 kids, 2 close together, a break and then another 2 close together. (Ideally 2 girls and 2 boys but what are the odds of that :rofl:)
> 
> My next question: Whats you fave TV programme?

Thats exactly what me and OH have planned for our baby making future! I'd like 2 of each too, but like you said what are the odds of that haha!

- My favorite TV program is LOST!!! woo (its on tonight too, cant wait - must have Kara in bed BEFORE 9 lol) 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Hey just checking in :) dream holiday destination would be Japan, me and my husband are going to start learning Japanese and fave food Chinese, home cooked dinners by my daddy and salads... yum yum oh and pasta... I love my food :p

Fave tv show at the moment would be Lost, 24, Glee, V Mmm How I met your mother I just finished watching which was surprisingly good!

My question, what is your favourite memory ever?


----------



## plutosblue

Damita said:


> Hey just checking in :) dream holiday destination would be Japan, me and my husband are going to start learning Japanese

Same as meee!!! I am self teaching Japanese and plan to go there soons!! :happydance:


----------



## ashnbump

Damita said:


> Fave tv show at the moment would be Lost, 24, Glee, V Mmm How I met your mother I just finished watching which was surprisingly good!
> 
> My question, what is your favourite memory ever?

AAAhhhhh i LOVE how i met your mother we are V+'ing the series, and watch it on a sunday morning :thumbup:

Time for lost now though the dogs ........ lol!

xxxx

p.s sorry for the double post guys!xxx


----------



## caz81

My answers to the new questions...
1. favourite food is nachos..i love them but you cant buy the stuff to make them in the supermarket here so going to be pigging out on them when we get back!!
2. I love lost (but please dont mention new series as we dont have it here yet but friend us sky+ing it for when we get back :) :) )
3. Favourite memory is seeing dd on 12 week scan, me and dh were in tears, it was amazing, suddenly made it so real!)


----------



## caz81

plutosblue said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Hey just checking in :) dream holiday destination would be Japan, me and my husband are going to start learning Japanese
> 
> Same as meee!!! I am self teaching Japanese and plan to go there soons!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I want to learn Italian, have you got any tips for self teaching/good books etc? xx


----------



## ashnbump

Oh i forgot to say my favorite memory ever - deffo have to be the 12 week scan too, knowing i'd made it! I was so convinced that i'd get bad news at my scan, as thats what happened to us the first time, and on the scan day we went ito the same room as the one they scanned me in when i found out i had a missed miscarriage :( buy seeing my little 'wiggle' definately was mine and OH's best day ever! We cried too Caz!xxx


----------



## plutosblue

caz81 said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Hey just checking in :) dream holiday destination would be Japan, me and my husband are going to start learning Japanese
> 
> Same as meee!!! I am self teaching Japanese and plan to go there soons!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to learn Italian, have you got any tips for self teaching/good books etc? xxClick to expand...

Umm Rosetta stone is good, but to be honest you really have to know a bit to get it since it doesn't explain anything.. I just went into WH Smiths and picked up a book and a cd for beginners japanese and I seemed to have picked up quite a bit doing it that way, I also bought books on the 3 basic writing principles. But there is loads online so I just try to search and commit it to memory :rofl: I also like watching japanese TV (although I don't really understand it I can pick our words!!)


----------



## Damita

plutosblue said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Hey just checking in :) dream holiday destination would be Japan, me and my husband are going to start learning Japanese
> 
> Same as meee!!! I am self teaching Japanese and plan to go there soons!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!! I so love the language! Hows self teaching going?


----------



## plutosblue

Damita said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Hey just checking in :) dream holiday destination would be Japan, me and my husband are going to start learning Japanese
> 
> Same as meee!!! I am self teaching Japanese and plan to go there soons!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I so love the language! Hows self teaching going?Click to expand...

Hard.. :blush: Its kinda nice since I'm going at my own little pace but I find when I hit a rock and it becomes difficult I lose my enthusiasm for it since I have noone to ask.


----------



## Pippin

Not sure if I can remember all the questions but here goes.....

Favourite food is steak and homemade chips. My husband does all the cooking in our house and he is fabulous, hence why I'm constantly trying to loose weight :rofl: Also I love Duck, I'm a real meat eater :blush:

Favourite holiday destination is Africa, we were lucky enough to do a dream Safari holiday for our honeymoon so I've kinda already done it but would always want to go back which I'm sure we will even with children.

Favourite TV show at the moment, Being Human and Heros. Being Human has gone all dark, love it.

We defo want 2 children but I could stretch to three :haha:

My best memory, regarding pregnancy, was telling my Mum and Dad, also that feeling of pure elation and panic when seeing those two lines. Also that tired post birth bliss when you realise what you have done. I was so tired I was crying but I still look back fondly.

Hobbies, anything arty really, I can paint and draw well (I should hope so because of my job :winkwink:) and love photography, but I also spend a lot of time on the net, does that count?

What's your favourite tipple of choice? Mine is definitely wine:wine:


----------



## plutosblue

My favourite tipple is Malibu and Coke, just because I can drink it and drink it and drink it! It tastes yummy, whereas most alcoholic beverages make my face scrunch up like a lemon with their funny tastes! 

I like a good wine too though, a sweet white, nice and mild.. cold in the summer.. mmmmmmmmmm *Checks wine rack* :rofl:

Oh and my fave programme is Scrubs. I love the funnys!

Oooo on topic of funny people, who is your fave Comedian? I like bits of everyone, I like Eddy Izzard, Frankie Boyle, Michael Macintyre and umm.. Lee Evans :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Hmmmm yes I used to drink that too but I love Vodka and Coke too but diet coke as it has very few calories that way. I can drink that till the cows come home but can't at the moment because of feeding the monkey. As it is I can only have one glass now and then, thankfully he has started taking a bottle and eating solids so maybe now I'll get a night out with the girls and go mad..... mind you I'll be a cheap date as I'm not used to it :haha:


----------



## caz81

I love dry white wine :) :) xx


----------



## ashnbump

I'm a rose wine kinda girl lol! Although i do love a nice cocktail, anything fruity that isn't too strong, *thinking of the summer and CANNOT wait now* lolxxxxx


----------



## faun

My dream holiday would have to be a cruise round Australia, New Zealand, and some of Asia.

My favourite drink is wine, rose or white can't drink red it gives me evil headaches.

I love to eat roast beef, yorkies and all the trimmings and cheesecake for afters yum. In the summer my fav food is bbq and salad.


----------



## Mimiso

disaronno on the rocks or with pineapple juice and ice........hmmmmmmmmmmmm......bliss


----------



## ashnbump

ok i'm going to be cheeky and ask another question lol! 

What is your favorite possession/belonging? (has to be something you own - and baby's dont count lol!) Mine has to be my chocolate leather corner couch!xx


----------



## plutosblue

ashnbump said:


> ok i'm going to be cheeky and ask another question lol!
> 
> What is your favorite possession/belonging? (has to be something you own - and baby's dont count lol!) Mine has to be my chocolate leather corner couch!xx

OH's pillow! Ok I know that sounds really random and this is probably going to sound really gross but his pillow just smells like his hair and drool and it makes me go to sleep :blush: and its comfy..


----------



## caz81

My ipod - because I love listening to music so much x


----------



## Pippin

Caz I'm kinda with you and I'm going to say my iPhone as my life is on there, music, email, diary, phone etc etc couldn't do without it. Plus I have cool games on there which I do when I'm feeding at 4am. It's been a life saver. Probably quite boring but it's something I couldn't do without.


----------



## caz81

hey ladies & gent!! How have all your weekends been going? the weekend here is thursday/friday so mine is over! We had a nice one though, went out for lunch & for a walk, got a really horrible cold now though :( xx


----------



## Damita

^ Me too, I just got rid of one and now I have another one :( rubbish.

My item would be my computer, I am such a computer geek (good thing I am in the right degree eh?).


----------



## plutosblue

Feeling run down :cry: I been crampy and coldy and horrible lol 

On the plus side I am excited because after 8 months of nothing I think I am finally ovulating, I have done an OPK and its positive :wohoo:

I am normal, yey! lol Hrrrrrrm what should I have for dinner.. and should I really cave in and have that box of chocolate bikkies.. choices choices... :wacko:


----------



## ashnbump

hey guys, its been quiet in here lately! Hope everyone is keeping well!

sorry to hear you ladies have colds :( we're cold free, but cough ridden lol!

Our weekend has been great, Kara stayed over at my parents on Friday, so i had some girlfriends over and we had drinks (which is the 2nd time since she's been born lol!) We are just at home now watching the united v Villa match (we're all reds in our family apart from OH's dad who's a blue lol!)xxx


----------



## ashnbump

plutosblue said:


> Feeling run down :cry: I been crampy and coldy and horrible lol
> 
> On the plus side I am excited because after 8 months of nothing I think I am finally ovulating, I have done an OPK and its positive :wohoo:
> 
> I am normal, yey! lol Hrrrrrrm what should I have for dinner.. and should I really cave in and have that box of chocolate bikkies.. choices choices... :wacko:

sorry hun i didnt see your post till after id posted :dohh: 

wooooohhhhhooooooooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: on the positive OPK! I'd be soooooo tempted if i was you lol! I get days where i dont want to wait, but then i rhink about how nice it was having a summer baby and then i knpw its worth the wait :thumbup:

and for tea - errrrm lots of choccy bikkies gets my vote :thumbup: lol xxxx


----------



## plutosblue

ashnbump said:


> sorry hun i didnt see your post till after id posted :dohh:
> 
> wooooohhhhhooooooooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: on the positive OPK! I'd be soooooo tempted if i was you lol! I get days where i dont want to wait, but then i rhink about how nice it was having a summer baby and then i knpw its worth the wait :thumbup:
> 
> and for tea - errrrm lots of choccy bikkies gets my vote :thumbup: lol xxxx

:haha: Its ok, yeah I got so excited I rang my MIL and she was like, well what are you doing on the phone to me?! Get to :sex: (she really wants grandchildren) and I was like you know I want to wait since I need to fit into my wedding dress! Although I was sorely tempted!!

Yeah I caved and ate the chokky bikkies, and OH is making sunday dinner! I feel so spoilt :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

Sorry to hear you have a cold too :(

Mmm chocolate biscuits... oh I want one now.. I think I'm having fish fingers for tea, ha ha I'm too lazy to cook anything else right now


----------



## topazicatzbet

know what you mean about being tempted, im taking callum to see his dad tom for the first time and i ll be due to ovulate in the next day or so (first proper cycle since he was born) but no have to be strong and wait till sept.


----------



## anjajna

Hi everyone,

That's so exciting! We will TTC in September. A little bit more than 6 months to go... woohooo! :happydance:


----------



## caz81

thats fantastic pluto, you must be so happy!
hope it goes well Beth xx


----------



## caz81

hello anjajna! xx


----------



## plutosblue

caz81 said:


> thats fantastic pluto, you must be so happy!
> hope it goes well Beth xx

I was until last night and I got the cramps of doom :rofl: I was dreaming I was in labour and when I woke up I was in pain!
Me- "babe I think I'm dying"
OH- "Die a little quieter I'm sleeping" 

:haha: Hope you ladies are all ok?


----------



## anjajna

plutosblue said:


> I was until last night and I got the cramps of doom :rofl: I was dreaming I was in labour and when I woke up I was in pain!
> Me- "babe I think I'm dying"
> OH- "Die a little quieter I'm sleeping"
> 
> :haha: Hope you ladies are all ok?

Ah, that could be my husband! :) When he's sleeping he's sleeping and he doesn't care about anything. :)


----------



## Damita

Yeah got AF this morning which is 3 days early... very confusing, 7 months to go now... still feels like a life time!

Seems like with this period going a bit crazy the TTC might be coming forward a few weeks, I'll have to see what my next two are like


----------



## Damita

Wow re-did my ovulation calc and looks like I will be joining the sept ttc ladies :)


----------



## SarahC82

Damita said:


> Wow re-did my ovulation calc and looks like I will be joining the sept ttc ladies :)

How exciting - its getting closer x :dance:


----------



## caz81

Yay Damita, thats exciting! Dont know about anyone else but these months seem to be flying by, September suddenly feels really close!!

Got my 2nd af since Sapphira was born now, cycle was 26 days when before always were 29 so dont know if they will be shorter now, i hope not as i worked out i would get an extra period a year if they stay shorter :( !!!


----------



## ashnbump

hey caz, i agree the months are flying, i cant believe its actually march already! 

Ive got a lot to keep me busy though, with kara and my driving lessons, and going back to work in april (which i am dreading)

Im really looking forward to our next baby, we sometimes think of not waiting till september and just trying now, but i really want a bugaboo cameleon this time around, so i can use a buggy board that has a seat on it, for Kara, as she'll be walking, im guessing she will anyway, she will be two! lol!

My last AF was late actually, it was due the 9th of feb, and came on the 26th! have no idea what that was all about, as my periods have always been very regular (give or take 2 days) I think it could have been stress though as had a lot going on the past month or so! All is ok now though!xx


----------



## Damita

How are your driving lessons going? I am still doing mine at the moment :)

It is going really quickly


----------



## ashnbump

Damita My driving is going great thanks! I'm still a newbie though only started in January, so still got a long way to go! Cant wait to pass though! My brother has just passed, on his 3rd attempt! 

How are urs doing, are you nearly there?

On a 'brighter' note, the weather here has started to get lovely! We bought some seeds for our garden, as we only moved into our house in october, and with it being brand new (only finished being built in september!) there are no flower beds yet, really looking forward to getting it all pretty lol!

So its official we start TTC in september, originally it was november, but now its going to be september! Wow - Getting sooooooo close!!! Hopefully this time next year i'll be 5 months along!!!! thats scary lol!xxx


----------



## plutosblue

Its already nearly the end of the first week in March.. I thought I had just taken down my christmas dekkies the other day :wacko: Tooo fast! Soon it will be September and I will be praying for more time :haha: 

AshnBump so pleased for you, September seems to be the month for baby making! :haha:

Hope you ladies are all good? The weather has been lovely today ! Put me in a cheery mood


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls hope your all well, not been round much this week as i ve been here there and everywhere with callum and also sorting out his naming ceremony. 

think i ovulated at the beginning of the week, which would put my cycles back to how they were before callum.


----------



## Damita

Hey ashnbump, yeah I am the same just re-started after a 3 year gap, been doing it for about 2 months now and enjoying it, hope to be passed by the end of April start of May :)

Yay for September :) maybe we will be bump buddies :)


----------



## ericarae1

Hello everyone! We're TTC in Nov 2010! Seems like it's taking forever but like plutosblue said... I feel like Christmas was just yesterday!


----------



## caz81

Welcome ericaae!!! Are you ttc no1? xx


----------



## plutosblue

caz81 said:


> Welcome ericaae!!! Are you ttc no1? xx

I am I am!! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Welcome ericaae :)

We are TTC no1 too :)


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls! I wanna join!! :haha: We are waiting until around November 2010 as well!! DH is in the US Navy and we want to wait so I can be pregnant while he is out to sea and than he'll be there for the birth, etc. So we have to time it just perfectly with him leaving in February of 2011. :shock: But nothing is set in stone so these plans can change anytime. Emma will be a year old in August and I would really love to give her a new brother or sister!! I'd love to wait with you girls!!!


----------



## ericarae1

Yes this will be baby no1 for me!

Cleckner- we're kinda in the same situation as you. my OH is in the Reserves for the Army and he is suposed to be deploying in feb 10 to GA. He wants to miss as least as possible of the baby's first year. I'm so nervous that we're not going to be pregnant by the time he leaves.


----------



## cleckner04

ericarae1 said:


> I'm so nervous that we're not going to be pregnant by the time he leaves.

Me too! I keep thinking if we don't get pregnant in time than we will have to wait another six-seven months before trying again. How long does your hubby have to be gone for? It sucks that we are in a similar situation but comforting to know I'm not alone at the same time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ericarae1

He Will be gone for a year. He said he would be able to get off for the birth (I'm crossing my fingers on that one too! I know not every due date is correct!). We live in Florida so it's not too bad driving wise. I'm saving up all my vacation time so if we don't get pregnant i'll be going up there every chance we get. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one trying to get pregnant with a time frame!


----------



## laural11

ooo didn't think about it till reading this thread that november ttc would give me a summer baby (assuming I conceived right away). Nice little perk and more motivation for waiting till then


----------



## caz81

welcome cleckner04 :) Hope you dont have to ttc for long so its all sorted before your hubby is back at sea!


----------



## caz81

Hows everyone doing? Ive finally got rid of my cold :) But poor Sapphira caught it too :( :( she is starting to get better now though which is good!


----------



## topazicatzbet

we are good, cant believe callum is 10 weeks old today. he is changing so much all the time. 

sorry to hear sapphira is under the weather.


----------



## faun

I keep forgetting to check this thread i'm so useless. Time is going so quickly it will be Autumn so soon! I never bothered temping or anything for my other children but do you think its a good idea so i know when im ovulating?


----------



## ashnbump

hello ladies! Will do a big catch up after tea is cooked but i just wanted to say :hi: cleck, good to have you!

and i was thinking we should add a members list to the front page?

I'll start adding names, but it'd be a BIG help if you ladies would 'request' for your names to be added (as there are a few of us now i can forget easily lol!)
xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

great idea hun, can you add me please. 
topazicatzbet (beth) ttc no 2. starting in sept.


----------



## SarahC82

Hey Hun,

Good idea - could you add me please? Sarahc82 TTC No1 Starting Sept

x


----------



## plutosblue

Ooooo mememe add meeeeeeeeee lol :D TTC no 1 Sept 11th :happydance:

Hope you ladies are all ok? The weather was so weird yesterday! I was sat in the sun, nice and warm while MIL's cat was skating across the ice on the pond :wacko:


----------



## ericarae1

Can you add me too!?! ericarae1 TTC No1 Nov1


----------



## faun

Can you add me faun (Tricia) TTC No4 September


----------



## ashnbump

Well i've done our 'home page' and i've asked Jac in the siggy section to do us a 'homepage' logo, that we can carry thru out TTC, Pregnancy and Parenthood! And if any of us have space we can stick it on our siggy's too :thumbup: 

I think i've added everyone to our 'members list' but if i've got any info wrong or any one's been missed off, i'm sorry, and i'll correct it straight away if you let me know!

I was thinking today maybe one of us could set up a facebook page "Summer Buns 2011" or something, that way we can add one another on there if we want to, and we can all see our BFP's when they start popping up, when the time comes etc?

Just a thought tho, if anyone isn't comfortable with it or not too keen, don't worry! If someone does make a group though, could you let the rest of us know, or if you all like i'll set one up for us? either way is good to me!xxxxxx 

P.S Cant you tell i'm getting excited about all this now haha!xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

ashnbump said:


> P.S Cant you tell i'm getting excited about all this now haha!xxxx

just a bit hun. lol.

ok i ll add to your excitment.

how are you all planning on ttc, are you gonna just see what happens, or are you gonna use opk, temping etc....

i ll be going the hole hog as i have to time my insemination well.

im gonna start temping in june so i know when im ovulating (pre callum i was always spot on)
i used a cbfm last time but i ve lent it to my friend who is having real problems conceiving, and i wont be telling her im trying again so will have to leave that with her, although hopefully she will fall on before sept and give it back to me.

i ll try the cheap opk as well although they dont work that well for me.
i also check cervical mucus and position.

oh and not forgetting my reflexology, i tried it for the first time the cycle i got my bfp with callum and im sure it helped.


----------



## caz81

ashnbump said:


> Well i've done our 'home page' and i've asked Jac in the siggy section to do us a 'homepage' logo, that we can carry thru out TTC, Pregnancy and Parenthood! And if any of us have space we can stick it on our siggy's too :thumbup:
> 
> I think i've added everyone to our 'members list' but if i've got any info wrong or any one's been missed off, i'm sorry, and i'll correct it straight away if you let me know!
> 
> I was thinking today maybe one of us could set up a facebook page "Summer Buns 2011" or something, that way we can add one another on there if we want to, and we can all see our BFP's when they start popping up, when the time comes etc?
> 
> Just a thought tho, if anyone isn't comfortable with it or not too keen, don't worry! If someone does make a group though, could you let the rest of us know, or if you all like i'll set one up for us? either way is good to me!xxxxxx
> 
> P.S Cant you tell i'm getting excited about all this now haha!xxxx


Thats a great idea, I dont really know how to do it or I would volunteer!!

Anyway, Im Caroline John on facebook - I think im the only one but if not the pic is me, hubby & Sapphira on the beach - feel free to add me everyone (just mention your from here though or i'll be all confused lol:dohh: )


----------



## caz81

Im going to use OPKS again as they worked for us as we got preggas first time last time! We also:
* Used agnus castus 
*Pillow under bum after dtd!
* not going toilet for 1/2hr after!

So I think we will do those things again as well as they seemed to work well last time!


----------



## ashnbump

We will just be going for it and seeing what happens lol! I might use an ovulation kit, as i used some cheapy's last time, we fell pregnant on my 3rd cycle after i came off the pill, this time though, i'm not going to go back on the pill at all so my body will be as natural as possible (i hope) 

Its going to be so strange going through the 'beginning' again, as i don't really remember much about the first 4 months lol! Apart from my TERRIBLE morning sickness, that ruined my xmas day, was still worth it mind you!

Is anyone fussed about the sex of the baby-to-be? We're really not fussed one bit, but as our house is only a 2 bedroomed, a girl would probably be more practical, but at the same time it'd be so nice having a boy, so i know i've got one of each! Oooohhh SO exciting! lol! xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

I honestly can't see myself taking OPKs or temping or anything. I feel like they'd be such a nightmare. We just use the old fashioned BD every other day method and it's worked for us twice within two months of trying! :haha: Peeing on a stick every morning just isn't my idea of romantic and would probably bring bad memories for my TTC memories. Isn't it stressful taking them all the time? 


I haven't looked at the front page but Ash if you could add me! TTC #2 November!! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah and about the sex Ash, I don't care either way as long as it's healthy. I could picture it going either way and I'm happy with that. But after losing one in 08' my perspective on the entire boy/girl situation changed.


----------



## Damita

I would like a boy and husband wants a girl,I have started charting my temp, the husband found me a nice excel chart from the internet :) Nearly under 6 months!! Wooohooo""


----------



## Damita

Ooooh can you move me to September on the front page :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Damita said:


> I would like a boy and husband wants a girl,I have started charting my temp, the husband found me a nice excel chart from the internet :) Nearly under 6 months!! Wooohooo""

have you checked out fertility friend hun thats a great site, you can put in your temps and it draws a graph.


----------



## faun

I'm not sure wether to bother charting etc as i have always managed to get pregnant really easily i don't always get babies at the end though i had 3 losses inbetween DD and LO. I'm hoping that i get a sticky bean straight away this time, oh and the :witch: has arrived.


----------



## ashnbump

seems like there are a few of us who've had losses before :( 

We lost our first LO cleck, that was in September 07' and i had an awful time with it, i had to have a D&C a week before my 20th birthday. That bub wasn't planned, but after it sunk in we were sooooo excited, and then it was shattered, its an awful thing to go through for anyone, fingers crossed we all make it this time! On the bright side though, i probably wouldnt have the beautiful daughter i have now so i wouldnt change things!

Damita i bet your so excited now your getting prepared! I'll move you to sept in the list now hun!

xx


----------



## Damita

Thanks hun :) husband wants us to NTNP in August :) but we will be TTC in Sept :)


----------



## ericarae1

Ashnbump - I love the new layout for the list! It looks great. I think you duplicated me though! In Nov 2010 ericarae1 is listed twice. Thank you for creating it though!


----------



## laural11

Very Exciting. I'll be temping and charting from now until November. My cycles are so weird I feel like I've gotta chart to know what's going on with my body when we start trying. I just found fertilityfriend.com last week. Its so great, much better than my bedside sheets of notebook paper I had been charting on in the previous weeks. I probably wouldn't use opk's until I've been trying for a couple months


----------



## Damita

^ same, I have to start, I forgot to do it this morning, so I have to be on it tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies sorry I've been mia for a while what with this fb and lion cubs on here I don't seem to get to post much :dohh: plus I've been down with my Mum and Dad for a bit of Grandparent time. Hope you are all well. Oh and my af came back last month so I have no need to worry (you might have remembered I was worried about no af due to bf) :happydance: Now just have to get back into the habit of regular :sex: :rofl: :haha: x


----------



## Dee_H

My hubby and I will be :sex:ttc in September. We thought this would be a good time as Rian will be a year and a half and summer will be over. This will be pregnancy #3..but baby #2.


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow just looked at the first page and there are loads of us now, we are gonna be a great team when we move over to ttc.


----------



## Damita

I am glad there is so many of us, don't want to move into TTC on my own :( too scary!


----------



## moochacha

Hi can I join? We will be TTC in October or November depending on ovulation and my 30th birthday but to play it safe we will probably been TTC # 2 in November. We just had a MC 4 days ago at 8+1.


----------



## moochacha

Yay for summer bumps :wohoo:


----------



## moochacha

Damita said:


> I am glad there is so many of us, don't want to move into TTC on my own :( too scary!

The ladies from TTC are soooo wonderful!! You will LOVE it :flower:


----------



## Damita

Thanks, just a little scary don't want to do anything wrong and all that stuff...


----------



## moochacha

Yeah I can understand, will you be TTC your first?


----------



## Damita

Hey! Yeah this will be my first, so it is all very exciting but very scary at the end of the day, my husband keeps telling me I worry too much


----------



## plutosblue

Ooooooo I love the little list and the front page with the suns :blush: 

Sorry haven't been in here in a while!!! 

Hope you are all ok? Awww we will all move to TTC together :happydance: So exciting, but I have been in there a few times just to nosey and everyone is lovely.


----------



## luckyme225

Hello lovely ladies :flower: My DH and I have decided to start TTC again in September. We stopped TTC late february because of my job situation. Hopefully the fact the summer is coming up will make time pass quickly for all of us :)


----------



## plutosblue

luckyme225 said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower: My DH and I have decided to start TTC again in September. We stopped TTC late february because of my job situation. Hopefully the fact the summer is coming up will make time pass quickly for all of us :)

Wooo another September TTCer!! :happydance: Looks like theres a nice club growing hehe


----------



## luckyme225

plutosblue said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies :flower: My DH and I have decided to start TTC again in September. We stopped TTC late february because of my job situation. Hopefully the fact the summer is coming up will make time pass quickly for all of us :)
> 
> Wooo another September TTCer!! :happydance: Looks like theres a nice club growing heheClick to expand...

I know, it's quite the list! Hopefully we are all lucky enough to get our BFP's and move over to first trimester together.


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome, yeah that would great :) We can stick together :)


----------



## Damita

plutosblue said:


> Ooooooo I love the little list and the front page with the suns :blush:
> 
> Sorry haven't been in here in a while!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Awww we will all move to TTC together :happydance: So exciting, but I have been in there a few times just to nosey and everyone is lovely.

Good just trying to get uni work done and revision of course :coffee:, hows you?


----------



## Dee_H

I love this forum...To have all you wonderful ladies sharing our journey ttc together.I love the support. We are also TTC in September. Could my name be added to your list too?


----------



## Damita

^ Welcome to the summer buns list :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope you ladies have had a nice weekend. welcome to the new ladies.

i had a lovely day yest being my first mothers day and also callums naming ceremony. 

AF came this morning, thats a 28 day cycle, i used to be 32 hope its the start of shorter cycles cos those extra 4 days seamed to make the wait seam like forever.


----------



## plutosblue

Damita said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo I love the little list and the front page with the suns :blush:
> 
> Sorry haven't been in here in a while!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Awww we will all move to TTC together :happydance: So exciting, but I have been in there a few times just to nosey and everyone is lovely.
> 
> Good just trying to get uni work done and revision of course :coffee:, hows you?Click to expand...

Oki doki, trying to shift some belly flab before the wedding day I managed half an hour on the trampoline and 30 crunches before submitting defeat :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

So what is everyone's game plan to get their body into TTC shape? I'm just going to continue take prenatal vitamins since I have quite a bit left from TTC. I'm also going to try and tone up a bit. I'm not going to give up coffee this time until I'm really close to TTC, probably the end of August.


----------



## HopefulOne1

September/November are the months we want to hopefully get pregnant! Nice June/July 2011 Baby is the plan! 
Good Luck Everyone who plans to TTC around then too!! :) x


----------



## Dee_H

I have diabetes so I am very active and eat a very strict diet...so I won't really be doing anything different besides starting pre natal vits again. I have to go to the IWK to see a family planner. They want to make sure my diabetes is VERY under control before any baby making takes place. High and low blood sugars can be like poison to a fetus...more chance of mc if sugars are out of wack.Any other diabetics out there?


----------



## caz81

luckyme225 said:


> So what is everyone's game plan to get their body into TTC shape? I'm just going to continue take prenatal vitamins since I have quite a bit left from TTC. I'm also going to try and tone up a bit. I'm not going to give up coffee this time until I'm really close to TTC, probably the end of August.

Im going to be getting back into running again as before i was pregnant i used to run 10k 6 days a week, so want to be fit again...this time im going to keep exercising in pregnancy as last time i was so nervous i gave it all up :(


----------



## Damita

Trying to lose a stone at the moment, oh and give up smoking (I know I am bad... fingers crossed I will have quit by the end of my hols) and taking the vits :)


----------



## plutosblue

I am trying to get fit, I am doing bum crunches and sit ups and I am going to invest in a hula hoop, since half an hour of hula hooping is like doing miles of running! :haha:


----------



## Damita

Good luck with the hula hoop ;)


----------



## Gemma Lou

:hugs:Hi everyone, can I join you please? I had my little boy back in May 2009 and would love to have a little brother or a sister for him but don't want there to be too big an age gap. I am looking at TTC Aug/Sept time! Hope you are all ok x :flower:


----------



## Dee_H

Hey Gemma....we will be ttc around the same time..We are trying in September.


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome new summer buns :) How is everyone today?


----------



## luckyme225

I'm good! Trying to get up the energy to go do a good cardio workout. I'm on day 2 1/2 of my diet and I'm already bored with eating healthy LOL.

How are you?


----------



## Damita

Ha ha dieting is so dull, I'm good ta just awake getting ready to revise for my exams and my theory test, plus I have to put clean clothes away  oh the joys of being a housewife


----------



## SarahC82

Hey Ladies,

I haven't been on here for what feels like ages - i'm really behind on this thread!

How are you all? Hope you are all good?

Have you got any plans for the weekend? - I'm gonna attempt to wallpaper the living room - that should be interesting!!!


----------



## plutosblue

I have my mummy coming down tomorrow to see me and on sunday I am making a Sunday roast for all my bridesmaids :D


----------



## caz81

weekend is over here! I had a nice one though, didnt do much, just chilling out with hubby & Sapphira - perfect :)


----------



## Damita

Sounds lovely, good luck with wallpaper and enjoy your dinner with your bridesmaids :)


----------



## luckyme225

Sounds like everyone is having a good weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve spent the day on the sofa watching tv. had a rough night with callum, think he is going through a growth spurt so thought id chill out today.

going to mums tom for the usual sunday roast.


----------



## laural11

Hello all, 

I haven't been on in a while.This weekend my hubby and I are beginning to move our stuff cross country. Stressful, but something we can cross off the list that takes us one step closer to ttc. hope you are all having a much more restful weekend


----------



## laural11

Hello all, 

I haven't been on in a while.This weekend my hubby and I are beginning to move our stuff cross country. Stressful, but something we can cross off the list that takes us one step closer to ttc. hope you are all having a much more restful weekend


----------



## SarahC82

Hi laural11 - Hope your move isn't too stressful

I've finally finished decorating our bedroom - and i'm quite shocked that the wallpaper hasn't fallen off the wall (yet)!!!!

Haven't been up to much today ordered carpet but thats about it. Home is starting to take sharp now :dance:

How's everyone?

Sx


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't stopped in this thread in a while so I wanted to say Hi!! :wave: Hope everyone is doing great. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Hey! Good Sunday in the end, we have decided to finish the downstairs section of the house before we move up stairs and get the loft turned into a room (got to save the money for it), but good news kitchen is being done in a couple of months (gift from the MIL) and we are getting the hallway/stairs carpeted, I am so excited :) Hope everyone had a good Sunday


----------



## Damita

SarahC82 said:


> Hi laural11 - Hope your move isn't too stressful
> 
> I've finally finished decorating our bedroom - and i'm quite shocked that the wallpaper hasn't fallen off the wall (yet)!!!!
> 
> Haven't been up to much today ordered carpet but thats about it. Home is starting to take sharp now :dance:
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> Sx

Love it when a house starts to take shape :happydance:, what colour carpet?


----------



## caz81

sounds like you have all had really busy weekends!


----------



## ashnbump

Hey ladies, sorry ive been MIA for a while :blush: 

Ive been really poorly, and Kara was ill before me, so not a great combo! Ive not actually kept a meal down since Thursday night, everytime ive eaten since its come straight back up, and then straight thru me later :(

Feeling better today (for now) though!

Glad to see everyone had a great weekend, mine was a bad one with being ill, but its all good now! 

Got my driving lesson at 3pm today and then im starting spinning classes with a friend at 5.30! Im really looking forward to it, getting into shape (hopefully) before TTC!

Anyway hope you ladies are all ok!xxxx


----------



## Damita

Good luck with your driving lesson and I am glad you feeling better :)


----------



## SarahC82

Damita said:


> SarahC82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi laural11 - Hope your move isn't too stressful
> 
> I've finally finished decorating our bedroom - and i'm quite shocked that the wallpaper hasn't fallen off the wall (yet)!!!!
> 
> Haven't been up to much today ordered carpet but thats about it. Home is starting to take sharp now :dance:
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> Sx
> 
> Love it when a house starts to take shape :happydance:, what colour carpet?Click to expand...

Hey Hun,

How are you? good news about your kitchen - i was so excited when we did our one. 

We have gone for ivory coloured carpets! Probably not a good idea with our cat!

x


----------



## SarahC82

ashnbump said:


> Hey ladies, sorry ive been MIA for a while :blush:
> 
> Ive been really poorly, and Kara was ill before me, so not a great combo! Ive not actually kept a meal down since Thursday night, everytime ive eaten since its come straight back up, and then straight thru me later :(
> 
> Feeling better today (for now) though!
> 
> Glad to see everyone had a great weekend, mine was a bad one with being ill, but its all good now!
> 
> Got my driving lesson at 3pm today and then im starting spinning classes with a friend at 5.30! Im really looking forward to it, getting into shape (hopefully) before TTC!
> 
> Anyway hope you ladies are all ok!xxxx

Hey Hun,

Sorry to hear about you and Kara- hope your both feeling much better.

How did your driving lesson go?

x


----------



## Damita

SarahC82 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Love it when a house starts to take shape :happydance:, what colour carpet?
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> How are you? good news about your kitchen - i was so excited when we did our one.
> 
> We have gone for ivory coloured carpets! Probably not a good idea with our cat!
> 
> xClick to expand...


Yeah I can't wait for the kitchen, sounds lovely, yeah we have three cats too :flower:


----------



## Armywife

Hi ladies, would anyone mind if i joined? Promise i'll be good! Hi Ash! How strange we were pregnant together first time and are planning to ttc at the same time for baby #2! Could you put me down for Sept please? xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the team hun.


----------



## ashnbump

welcome armywife, so glad to have you share your journey with us again!

My driving lesson went really well, i think i'm almost there if i'm honest, my instructor said we've done everything now, and its just a matter of 'perfecting' things! 

So i really need to get my theory revised lol! 

Well i go back to work on easter sunday (4th April) and i am DREADING it :cry:

Its only for two days a week but i've put on so much weight thru having Kara that i'm just so nervous about what people will say/think :( I just cant lose it at all, and its getting me so down, my doctor has put me on anti-depressants because he thinks i could have BDD (Body Dysmorphic Disorder) as i'm so unconfident in my own skin! When i'm with my OH it doesn't really bother me too much, as i know he really doesn't care, but it does affect or :sex: as i don't want him to see how ugly i am and realise he actually doesn't want me, so its lights off lol! God how sad is that little rant, oh well lol!

I had a baby day today, where all i've done is convince myself to start TTC right now :shock: but i'm not going to, i reeeeeeaaaaaallllly want that summer baby lol! My OH David keeps nagging at me "please, come on lets just try for number 2 now, it could take months anyway, and you might not fall pregnant until september anyway?!!" lol but i'm waiting whether he likes it or not lol!

Anyway, hope you are all doing well ladies, another month has almost passed making it 5 actual months until most of us start the babydance! Woooo i cant wait until the end of August!xxxx


----------



## baby20080112

We are planning on ttc come November too We have a 2 years old son. Good luck!


----------



## Armywife

ashnbump said:


> welcome armywife, so glad to have you share your journey with us again!
> 
> 
> Well i go back to work on easter sunday (4th April) and i am DREADING it :cry:
> 
> Its only for two days a week but i've put on so much weight thru having Kara that i'm just so nervous about what people will say/think :( I just cant lose it at all, and its getting me so down, my doctor has put me on anti-depressants because he thinks i could have BDD (Body Dysmorphic Disorder) as i'm so unconfident in my own skin! When i'm with my OH it doesn't really bother me too much, as i know he really doesn't care, but it does affect or :sex: as i don't want him to see how ugly i am and realise he actually doesn't want me, so its lights off lol! God how sad is that little rant, oh well lol!
> 
> I had a baby day today, where all i've done is convince myself to start TTC right now :shock: but i'm not going to, i reeeeeeaaaaaallllly want that summer baby lol! My OH David keeps nagging at me "please, come on lets just try for number 2 now, it could take months anyway, and you might not fall pregnant until september anyway?!!" lol but i'm waiting whether he likes it or not lol!
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all doing well ladies, another month has almost passed making it 5 actual months until most of us start the babydance! Woooo i cant wait until the end of August!xxxx


Wowza! Ash, i could have written that myself! Almost down to the very last detail! Firstly, i am back to work again soon :cry: 14th April for 3 days a week, i work with lots of young people and some of them aren't very nice if you know what i mean? Well, before i got pregnant i was under 7st, i put on 4st when i was pregnant and now i still have 2 st to lose! Its awful, i just feel huge and when i go out i feel like everyone is looking at me thinking how fat i am. I too feel ok when i'm with hubby (especially when he says 'No, go on have another KitKat, you're fine!') then between the sheets i'm like 'Don't touch my thighs, get the light off!' Hahaha! Wonder if i should go see my GP? My BMI is perfect apparently but i make myself feel sick.

I am so so broody but Martin is worse than i am! He too is always saying we should start now but i just loved being pregnant in summer and want that feeling again! 

How exciting that its only 5 months to go! I just can't wait! Its so nice to be able to post regularly again as i was always posting on pregnancy boards but not really done so since then. Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Good luck for your theory, I have mine in 5 weeks and am so nervous!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey 5 months til ttc but only 2 months til we need to start on the folic acid!!


----------



## eeyore2911

i don't have a date ttc but have already bought some folic acid..... well it was on offer!!


----------



## Damita

Wow it is going quickly, can't believe my ticker is nearly under 4 months, scary! Yeah I've been taking it for the last couple of months


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi there everyone! Is it alright if I join the thread a bit late? Me and hubs were going to ttc in early 2011 but we are getting more and more impatient so will start in September this year!! I've been off the pill since November and cycles seem back to normal(ish) and I've started my folic acid. I can't wait, we've been counting down since August 2008, so it hardly seems real that ttc is only a few months away!!!

Nice to meet everyone!! 
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the group hun.


----------



## Damita

Welcome to the group :)


----------



## Armywife

Welcome! I'm a late joiner too, just couldn't wait either!xx


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit mia lately too. I've read up the last few pages but I've been a bit under the weather lately (nasty cough) and super busy with the little man. 

Hio Armywife, don't know if you recognise my name but I was also in 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri with you all :hi: Ash hon sorry you feel a bit rubbish. As for the body thing I hear you but in my wildest dreams I'm both your sizes. I have many stones to lose but I'd be happy with just 2 right now :dohh: basically what I gained with Sam but I've been heavy all my life. I'm rubbish with food :cry: 

Liking the idea of everyone doing up their houses. Do it now before you get pregnant that's what I say. I was sanding our bedroom walls at 38 weeks and it was hard work (with protective masks and low fume paint I might add before you all worry). So glad we did it though as it felt so nice having a lush bedroom to lay in bed with a new baby. We're slowly doing the downstairs now. Just need to paint the kitchen dinner bit as it's looking rather manky at the moment.

As for folic acid I have some left over from last time so must hunt them out. I'm sure they are probably out of date as they say to use with so many months but do you think that would make a difference?

We went to our first classical concert with him on Thursday at The Wigmore hall off Oxford street. 100 parents and 100 babies it was so cool. They actually listened to the music, a man and a women singing accompanied by a piano. It was so fun and something totally different to rhyme time etc at the library. Worth a go if anyone is in the London area. Hardly any babies cried!!!!

Anyway, back to work for me in July so I feel your pain those going back soon. :hugs: I'm panicking already!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Ash can you move me to October please* as I worked out if I was lucky enough to fall pregnant in the Sept I would miss out being paid for my summer holidays, I'm a teacher so an August onward baby would be much better. Sam is August and I got an extra 6 weeks full pay as it was the summer holidays :happydance: so I'd like to do that again. If I have a due date of Sept/Oct it wouldn't be the end of the world either. Lets prey it's not any later than that but any baby is a good baby of course when every the time. I worry that it might be difficult, I had the same worries last time. I shall be going all out with opks etc though so fingers crossed. I'm going to chart my cycle for two months before just to check ovulation. I want to try for a girl although happy with another boy of course.


----------



## Aunty E

Hey, look at all these people I recognise from the pregnancy boards! Stick me in for September (although we'll probably get going a bit earlier as I do NOT want another august baby and it took a couple of months last time). Urgh for enormous swollen ankles. 

OH and I worked it out last night, I do NOT want to be enormously pregnant in July and August again, so we want a June or July baby, or a November onwards bubs.


----------



## plutosblue

Hi guys!! :wave: Sorry I haven't really been around until today, you know how it is. :wacko: Hope you are all ok? Ahhhh look at our little tickers go!! Not long till TTC now!


----------



## Armywife

Aunty E said:


> Hey, look at all these people I recognise from the pregnancy boards! Stick me in for September (although we'll probably get going a bit earlier as I do NOT want another august baby and it took a couple of months last time). Urgh for enormous swollen ankles.
> 
> OH and I worked it out last night, I do NOT want to be enormously pregnant in July and August again, so we want a June or July baby, or a November onwards bubs.


Hi there! Nice to see another summer 09 mummy here! I loved being pregnant in summer...maybe rose tinted glasses at work here though...:haha: Hope you're well aunty E xxxx :hugs::flower:


----------



## Armywife

Pippin said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> Hio Armywife, don't know if you recognise my name but I was also in 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri with you all :hi: Ash hon sorry you feel a bit rubbish. As for the body thing I hear you but in my wildest dreams I'm both your sizes. I have many stones to lose but I'd be happy with just 2 right now :dohh: basically what I gained with Sam but I've been heavy all my life. I'm rubbish with food :cry:

Pippin! Eeeeee! Of course i remember you but didn't recognise you without that famous avatar! Hehe! Wowza, this is getting more exciting by the minute! :hugs: :happydance::wohoo:

I'm rubbish with food too, i used to be a size 2 and worry about getting back there after all my hard work! All i worry about is if i don't lose the weight after each baby it will all add up! Good thing about it was i already had well faded stretch marks from all the weight gain/loss so i didn't actually get any when i was pregnant! :happydance: Hope you are well xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Armywife said:


> Pippin! Eeeeee! Of course i remember you but didn't recognise you without that famous avatar! Hehe! Wowza, this is getting more exciting by the minute! :hugs: :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> I'm rubbish with food too, i used to be a size 20 and worry about getting back there after all my hard work! All i worry about is if i don't lose the weight after each baby it will all add up! Good thing about it was i already had well faded stretch marks from all the weight gain/loss so i didn't actually get any when i was pregnant! :happydance: Hope you are well xxxx

Awww well done you for losing the weight, that is where I am now, so hopefully I can follow your footsteps. I have been bigger :blush: but won't dwell on that. Feel exactly the same re losing weight before next baby. Don't want twice as much to lose :dohh: I'm trying counting calories but I've cheated loads recently, poo!!!!


----------



## Armywife

I do the same thing, i do really well for a few days then screw it all up! I found when i lost all my weight the best trick was whatever i ate i would always leave a little, other than fruit and veg, so if i had a roast i'd leave some meat, a potato and some of my yorkshire pud. It doesn't seem much but when you add it all up, that bite of chocolate bar you left or the last few crisps plus all the bits of meals is a big save on the calories. That and drinking lots of water were what helped the most, tended to do peppermint, chammomile and fruit teas tho coz not a massive water fan. Don't be too hard on yourself (she says!) i don't care what anyone says, baby weight is so hard to lose! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

you girls are too good, i need to lose about a stone of baby weight but have no will power.


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh that's a good idea although I always enjoy that last mouthful the most :rofl: but I have to be strong and start. I just said to my husband "I have no will power" then he gives me a glass of wine!!! That's not fair!!!! Guess he doesn't mind me being a bit rounder!!!! I am definitely going to start with more water though. I know I don't drink enough but I never have. I lost three stone to get the last bfp so I can do it again for the next. xxx


----------



## Armywife

Oh you defo can do it, esp if you did it before! My hubby prefers me bigger than i am now but its me that gets obsessed because i know where i end up if i don't keep on top of it. Strange how men and women look at their bodies differently! Bless them, You are very beautiful though and i actually think other women look better with weight on them - just not me! How strange? 

Topaz - i used to be good but pregnancy and eating what i liked along with barely being able to walk just made me a very naughty girl! Haha! Willpower is something i have very little of! I would actually prefer to be able to accept my body the way it is than to be thinner, i am naturally a curvy girl and wish i didn't feel the need to fight it.

How do i get a Summer Buns blinky? xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Awww thanks Armywife. I always have this outlook that if I was really unhappy I wouldn't be the size I am as I would have lost the weight by now, does that make sense??? I just have this stupidly lucky outlook on life and I love everything I do, job and family etc, and weight just hasn't been my top priority. However, saying that I do realise I need to do something for health reasons and I'd love to wear nicer clothes as I have to pick carefully what I wear. So hence why I'm trying. Plus I'd love not to wobble when playing football with Sam in the garden in a few years :rofl: My husband is trying to lose weight too and all he's had to do to lose a stone is cut out peanuts from his snacking, I mean seriously it's so not fair!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Here is the siggy link, take the space out of the bracket. xxx

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/summerbunssmall.gif[/IMG ]


----------



## Damita

Yay! I'll have to add that :)


----------



## Armywife

My hubby is also trying to lose weight but he's the same, just stops eating snacks and it falls off! I think its lovely that you have that happiness and you're right, some things are so much more important. You should be an inspirational speaker or whatever they call them! Hehe!xx


----------



## Damita

Glad the weight loss it going well :)


----------



## Armywife

Motivational speaker! Thats the word i was looking for!


----------



## Pippin

Hahahaha, Armywife, I'm a teacher so I do love the sound of my own voice :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Mind you did rubbish today with the diet, chocolate brownie for lunch and a flap jack for snacks when I got home :dohh: seriously back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## Armywife

I did rubbish too, ate half a box of chocolates, french toast and a mcflurry just as snacks today! :blush: oopsy!

I was going to college in September to do my teaching assistant qualification...most of my family are teachers and i really wanted to do it also when i was younger but then decided it was a better idea to go be an air hostess when i left school instead! I did love it (and got to hear my voice over the PA every day! :haha:) but kinda wish i'd concentrated on a more stable career. 

By the way, totally love Shadow, i love looking at her pics on facebook, Vincent is just edible! Yummster! xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

LOL!! This all sounds like me - I'm trying to lose about 2stone right now (lost 6stone a few years ago but a contented married life is 'growing' on me). Hopefully the motivation of ttc in September will help (...she says a strawberry milkshake later...) :dohh:

xx


----------



## Armywife

CowtownGirl said:


> LOL!! This all sounds like me - I'm trying to lose about 2stone right now (lost 6stone a few years ago but a contented married life is 'growing' on me). Hopefully the motivation of ttc in September will help (...she says a strawberry milkshake later...) :dohh:
> 
> xx

We're all as bad as each other in here! :haha: Well done you for losing so much weight, thats around what i lost a few years back but i'm the same, marriage and having a baby just screwed it all up! :dohh: xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

Armywife said:


> We're all as bad as each other in here! :haha: Well done you for losing so much weight, thats around what i lost a few years back but i'm the same, marriage and having a baby just screwed it all up! :dohh: xxx

Aw thanks! Well done to you too!! It's great to have a bunch of like-minded people to chat to!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Armywife

Isn't it? I loved going through my pregnancy with all these gorgeous ladies, its such a comfort knowing they are always here xx


----------



## Armywife

Double post!


----------



## Aunty E

I'm super glad that I'll be TTCing around the same time as some lovely ladies I know. I have my fingers crossed for extra-special BFPs for some other ladies from the LTTTC forums and the loss forums, who it would be great to share a journey with. 

I'm still apprehensive, but I think I'll feel better about how we'll cope with two once we have some reliable childcare sorted out for when family can't help. right now it's ok palming one baby off onto friends for a bit, but two...we need a childminder.l


----------



## caz81

Welcome to the new ladies :) xx


----------



## faun

Sorry ladies i've been so rubbish at keeping up and posting, welcome to all the new ladies :) I have thrown my bc in the bin in an effort to regulate my cycles before we start trying has anyone else come off bc yet?


----------



## CowtownGirl

faun said:


> Sorry ladies i've been so rubbish at keeping up and posting, welcome to all the new ladies :) I have thrown my bc in the bin in an effort to regulate my cycles before we start trying has anyone else come off bc yet?

Hi and thanks for the welcome! I have a few friends who had a nightmare getting back to normal after coming off bc so I came off mine in November. Things were a bit odd for the first month or so (break through bleeding every two weeks) but then settled into about a 26 day cycle since January. I was usually bang on 28 days before going on bc. I'm not charting anything else but was thinking of getting some OPK's nearer the time. I was on cerazette when I came off bc (but was on marvellon a few months before that, then cerazette again, and the depo injection before that...and the combined pill again before that!! lol!!). 

I've started my folic acid and am really working on trying to gradually cut down my caffiene (but finding it really hard). :wacko:

xx


----------



## Aunty E

I've only got a couple of months of BC left, and it's been a nightmare this time round with cerazette, super long irregular (but thankfully light) bleeds. OH pointed out that if we want to TTC again we are going to have to try and BD for more than one week of the month. He was exagerating, but not by much :( so I think I might just insist that we move onto other methods afterwards for a few months, or take a combined pill for a little while.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Aunty E said:


> I've only got a couple of months of BC left, and it's been a nightmare this time round with cerazette, super long irregular (but thankfully light) bleeds. OH pointed out that if we want to TTC again we are going to have to try and BD for more than one week of the month. He was exagerating, but not by much :( so I think I might just insist that we move onto other methods afterwards for a few months, or take a combined pill for a little while.

I know what you mean! The first time I used cerazette it worked really well, I think I had one light bleed and then nothing at all for the year I was on it (horrid skin, though!). The second time I was on it, it was terrible. Like you, I had light but nearly constant bleeding and felt awful. I think I only stayed on it for two months before just deciding to stop altogether and use other methods now until we're ready. x


----------



## Aunty E

I know exactly how you feel, I felt so cheated when it didn't work out as well the second time, the first time was BRILLIANT. Last night I managed to add agonising period pain to my list of grumbles with the wretched pill. I just don't understand what's going on. As it's only four months really until I want to start again, I think I'm just going to take the last two months and then stop. That will take me up to June, I won't see OH much in July and August, so we can just find some other way that doesn't involve the low-grade annoyance of being on cerazette.


----------



## Armywife

I have had an absolute nightmare with bc since i had Poppy. Previously i had been on microgynon with no problems then was on the implant for 3 years, again with no problems so when i'd had her i went and got the implant back in. When i had it before i didn't have an af for the whole 3 years, lost weight and felt better than i had on the pill. This time however, I put on weight, had terrible mood swings & was constantly tired. Worst of all I bled from day 1 on it and in 4 months had only 2 days where i wasn't bleeding. It wasn't just spotting, it was heavy ish bleeding, then every 4 weeks i'd get agonising period pains then bleed really really heavily for 5 days. . So doc removed it and put me back on microgynon...OMG! The first night i took it i was up all night vomiting but didn't make the connection untill 4 nights later when i forgot to take it and wasn't sick for the first night! Then tried cerazette but again it made me sick.

Anyway, didn't want coil as at this point we knew we would be ttc soon so we're stuck with condoms or nothing! Not too bad at the minute but after next baby we're going to be stuck for long term bc untill we decide to have another baby. :shrug: xxx


----------



## beckyfletcher

Sorry not been on for a while had no internet lappy has gone to heaven.

I'm on pill and thinknig of stopping this cycle we were orginally TTC in sept but think after June we may start thats if i'm back to normal after pill

it's been so long snce was on BCP i can't remember hopw long it took hoping it's just a few months as not been on it that long :)

How is everyone else? any plans for over easter?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like i had it easy. i was on yasmin for several years, came off it and i settled down to a regular cycle straight away, and fell preg with callum on my second try.

i havent gone back on anything so my cycles are still settling down from callum but looks like they are gonna be 28 days now rather than 32 days.


----------



## Pippin

Armywife said:


> I did rubbish too, ate half a box of chocolates, french toast and a mcflurry just as snacks today! :blush: oopsy!
> 
> I was going to college in September to do my teaching assistant qualification...most of my family are teachers and i really wanted to do it also when i was younger but then decided it was a better idea to go be an air hostess when i left school instead! I did love it (and got to hear my voice over the PA every day! :haha:) but kinda wish i'd concentrated on a more stable career.
> 
> By the way, totally love Shadow, i love looking at her pics on facebook, Vincent is just edible! Yummster! xxx

Hey you should go and do it after the babies have grown up a bit. I love being a teacher but it's hard work. We earn those 12 weeks holiday a year :rofl: I always said I'd do it until my babies leave school then go and do something a bit quieter like silver smithing. My Dad is going to pass down all his stuff after he's too old to make jewellery anymore. :yipee:

Hon add me on fb from Shadow's fb page, my first name is Aimee :winkwink: that's if you want to of course :haha:


----------



## Pippin

:blush: I'm not going on bcp again :blush: we're still not back into our old habits of bding regularly :blush: I'm just too tired from getting up in the night and I'm in bed before him every night. :blush: maybe now Samuel is sleeping through (touch wood for the last three weeks at least) we might just get both our mojo's back in swing. I have to admit when we got preggers we only did it twice that month so just goes to show once is enough at the end of the day :blush: :rofl:

I got my af again yesterday so I was kinda happy as it means my body is regulating again ready for baba number 2. I'm still bf so it's a bit strange but for once I really don't mind. I was worried it wouldn't come back in time to regulate before trying again in Sept/Nov.


----------



## Damita

hello ladies :) sounds like everyone is coming of BC, hope it goes well :)


----------



## laural11

Hello, how is everyone? Congratulations to all the ladies going off the pill. Happy Easter to all


----------



## Armywife

Hi ladies! How are we all doing? I am so excited right now, hubby wants to start ttc in june/july instead now! We're gonna have a proper look at finances etc before hand but i so hope it happens! xxx


----------



## caz81

Yay Armywife, thats exciting!! We are good, just sorting out our move back to UK so pretty busy at the moment!!


----------



## Damita

wow how exciting :) I am good just revising for my exams and taking driving lessons :)


----------



## plutosblue

Congrats to ladies coming off the pill, hope your cycles return into their natural rhythm nice and quick and you don't end up waiting forever like me! :dohh:

Did everyone get lots of chokky eggies? :D


----------



## Armywife

Oh my word i have eaten so much chocloate its not right! I bet i've put more weight on than i did when i was pregnant! Good luck with the move Caz, bet that is a stressful time for you!xx


----------



## caz81

Armywife said:


> Oh my word i have eaten so much chocloate its not right! I bet i've put more weight on than i did when i was pregnant! Good luck with the move Caz, bet that is a stressful time for you!xx

thank you :flower:


----------



## caz81

plutosblue said:


> Congrats to ladies coming off the pill, hope your cycles return into their natural rhythm nice and quick and you don't end up waiting forever like me! :dohh:
> 
> Did everyone get lots of chokky eggies? :D

I didnt get a single one, they dont make them here or celebrate Easter :cry:


----------



## Damita

Aww no eggs :( sad times, I got one from my mother, but I left it there... damn


----------



## giada

Hi! Can I join here :flower:? Hubby and I will be ttc in Sept. We have a 2 yr old daughter and a 10 wk old younger daughter. Can't wait to have another one.


----------



## Damita

Welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## Armywife

Hi! Welcome to the group! How do you find the 2 year age gap between your babies? It is a similar gap to the one there will hopefully be between Poppy and our next baby so it would be interesting to know how you find it xxxx


----------



## caz81

welcome to the group xx


----------



## Armywife

My baby girl is 8 months old today! How did that happen all of a sudden?! xx


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone, welcome to the group Giada!!! (I'm pretty new too!)

Wow - 8 months is a good age, Armywife, your little girl is gorgeous!! I am getting so broody lately it's crazy. Last night I had a dream that we had a brand new baby boy. It was really realistic, as well (hubby had put the nappy on wrong, etc! lol!!), so when I woke up I was totally gutted to realise that it was all a dream...although in the dream I was having a total nightmare trying to BF so it was a bit of a relief to wake up from that! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far!! 
x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hello there, room for another one?

I'm Anna, and we're going to be TTC baby #2 in September. Our daughter Alyssa is 14 months old next week.

Will be great to get to know people WTT now and hoping to TTC at the same time as me :flower:

xx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hi again girls, i am becoming very excited about TTC soon:happydance:, though cant believe my wee boy is 5:nope:, i wanted a closer age gap but they way its happened with uni and finances, also me and my OH had seperated for over a year. Now we are moving in together at the end of the month, just bought out first house together. I fell pregnant with my son at 18, but thankfully ive managed to sort my career out and finish uni in august and shall be trying in september:happydance:. My wee boy is such a sweetie he cant wait to be a big brother, we have decided that we only want 2, so hoping i will get 1 of each but would just be as happy with another boy, but do feel excited about a wee girlie. Thanks girls x


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey! I will be trying the same month as you as it looks like August is totally out of the question now :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Was just admiring the lovely blinkie you girls have in your siggies - could I please have one too? :)

Thanks in advance!

x


----------



## Armywife

Pippin said:


> Here is the siggy link, take the space out of the bracket. xxx
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/summerbunssmall.gif[/IMG ][/quote]
> 
> 
> There you go Anna! Courtesy of the gorgeous Pippin!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey to the newbies.

i ve had a busy week, my dog was supposed to be having puppies but she miscarried them and got a womb infection and had to be neutered, so this week i got a new puppy so i can carry on my breeding plans, she is so cute
only problem is she keeps trying to climb into callums bouncy chair with him.

callums also had an eye infection (started before the puppy) so we had to go to the docs and now have cream to put in, thats a nightmare as he hates it but his eyes are fine now.


----------



## faun

:wave: Hello ladies and welcome to the new people. I'm getting so broody waiting for September, i know my lo is only 6 months but i keep seeing people with tiny babies and i want one. My sil is due in june so i'm going to be an Aunty for the first time which is exciting but i wish it was me having another. Hubby wants another but he isn't that bothered he has told me i have a year from September to get a sticky bean as he wants a small gap as the older 2 have a big gap between each other and Billy and he wants to get the baby bit over so we can do stuff together like go on hoiday as a couple. I can see where he's coming from but at the same time is a year long enough to get a sticky bean? He has said he wants the snip by next xmas whatever happens and it just makes me feel sad. sorry for waffling but i feel better for getting it all out.


----------



## Pippin

I like to be called gorgeous Armywife :haha: thank you :hugs: can't take the credit just posted the link. 

Sorry I've been missing in action I am reading but a toothy little boy needs entertaining 24/7 to stop him from getting grumpy. Plus this weather is gorgeous isn't it so making the most and going for long walks trying to shift this weight. Record low this week for this dieting session :wohoo:!!!


----------



## plutosblue

Ooooo I have just been looking at all our tickers.. look at them go, the year is flying by not long to go now!!! :yipee:


----------



## Armywife

Awww Pippin give Sam big kisses from Poppy and i! Poor baby boy! Evil teefs!

Weather is soooo nice! Can't believe i'm back at work tomorrow! (have i mentioned that enough times?!) I am soooo scared! =( xxx

How are you ladies today? xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Armywife I will do lovely. He loves getting kisses especially from pretty ladies hehehehe, honestly he does!!! Such a little boy. TY. x

Going back to work, bugger, not good. I go back in July but I went in today to talk to my replacement. In a way I'm looking forward to it but it'll be gut wrenching leaving my little man. It also means I won't have stepped into a classroom to teach for a year and that's a scary thought!!! I'm going to have to take a few very deep breaths. It's stupid as I'm the boss of my department so it shouldn't scare me but it does a wee bit to be honest. BUT I know when I go back after the summer holidays (only going back for two weeks in July so I get aid for summer hols :yipee:) I'll be trying to get pregnant again so in a way that will be my reward for returning to work if you know what I mean. Good luck though hon, wil be thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## Damita

Have a good day back at work :)

I know time is flying by...


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pippin said:


> Armywife I will do lovely. He loves getting kisses especially from pretty ladies hehehehe, honestly he does!!! Such a little boy. TY. x
> 
> Going back to work, bugger, not good. I go back in July but I went in today to talk to my replacement. In a way I'm looking forward to it but it'll be gut wrenching leaving my little man. It also means I won't have stepped into a classroom to teach for a year and that's a scary thought!!! I'm going to have to take a few very deep breaths. It's stupid as I'm the boss of my department so it shouldn't scare me but it does a wee bit to be honest. BUT I know when I go back after the summer holidays (only going back for two weeks in July so I get aid for summer hols :yipee:) I'll be trying to get pregnant again so in a way that will be my reward for returning to work if you know what I mean. Good luck though hon, wil be thinking of you. :hug:


i know exactly what you mean im going back to work in sept and dreading it, i know work is really rubbish at the mo as well from collegues, think they are gonna shut down my ward, but i think ttc will get me through it. hopefully i ll fall pretty easy again and only have to work my preg then i can have more mat leave with my gorgeous little ones. will prob change jobs then once i ve worked the period where i dont have to pay back mat leave.


----------



## Aunty E

I've loved being back at work, bar the odd irritating comment from MEN about how I shouldn't leave my baby with a childminder or work late. I cut them off at the knees generally. It wasn't a wrench to leave her for the day at all, I really appreciate her when I get home now. She's in Hong Kong with her dad at the moment, and it sounds like she's having a lovely time swimming and going to the beach with her nanny (SO CHEAP IN HONG KONG SO CHEAP WANT TO BRING HER HOME). I really miss her though :(

Not helped by being a bit poorly and I don't want to take hard core cold stuff as we were having a NTNP month. I'm pretty sure I ov'd at the wrong time (if I did at all) and I'm not pregnant, but not sure enough to bombard the sickness with cold medicine :(


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh Aunty E colds can be a good sign of pregnancy as your immune system is lower hehehehehe :winkwink: how exciting our first possible pregnancy of the group. We were a bit naughty too this month but we stopped before anything happened secretly I hoped we won't stop but we did. head ruled over heart. Just can't afford a second one now unless I go back to work next month which I DON'T want to do.

As for work, I am looking forward to it I think. Using my brain again would be nice and with the teething grizzles at the moment I am enjoying the peace and quiet during nap times more than looking after him, that sounds horrible but he whines most of the time at the mo poor boy. All I d is try and cuddle and entertain to distract him but it does great after a while. I'll still find it gut wrenching leaving him with the childminder though.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'll swap! I wish I was still on mat leave :haha:


----------



## Pippin

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'll swap! I wish I was still on mat leave :haha:

Hehehehehe *NO WAY* :haha:, I didn't say I wasn't having fun :winkwink: :rofl: best time of my life at the moment, just not sure drop in centres and rhyme time at the library is my thing for the next three years!!!! Can't wait to have number two so I can do it again though. very mixed feelings but just not dreading as much as I was a few months ago.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Drat! Thought I was in with a chance of a swap there!

It's not bad being back at work - although I feel lucky as hubby is a SAHD. Seeing Alyssa's little face light up and seeing her wave frantically at me as I walk through the door cheers me up after even the most rotten workday!

I REALLY can't wait to do it all again though; I loved baby groups and pottering around with Alyssa :)

x


----------



## Pippin

I know it's not much but I'm celebrating the fact I got a positive OPK today :happydance:. The only one I had in the house and I thought what the hell lets see if I'm ovulating today as I expect to, and I am, whoop whoop :yipee:. So breastfeeding isn't going to stop me getting pregnant. I'm also starting to think getting pregnant for a July baby might be good idea as then my husband has 7 weeks off for summer holidays so even though I miss out on holiday pay I get a whole month and a bit with him. Kinda a good pay off don't you think. Ohh and the sun is shining horrah.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:dance: That's great news Pippin!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh good stuff pippin. i was thinking of getting some just to see if everything was going back to normal.

im gonna start temping again, seen as im up around 6-7am every morning feeding callum.


----------



## Pippin

I've just ordered 30 more as it's nice to see those lines appear :happydance:. God knows what my husband will think as he couldn't believe it the last time let alone me doing it even while we are wwt :rofl: but I really want to try for a girl this time so I'm planning on lots of early :sex: :haha: :blush: so the girl wigglies have time to get there :rofl: so knowing when I O is vital. As for temping I started the cycle I got my bfp last time, not sure if I have the energy to temp again this time. OPKs worked last time so hoping it'll do the same again. I still like to use fertility friend though as it's nice to record everything. Just been on there and reset my old account.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i only temped the cycle i got my bfp too. 

im only gonna temp cos im up anyway with callum.

i would like to try for a girl too. so will have to work out when to go to my donors.


----------



## Damita

I've heard about having :sex: at certain time for a boy or a girl but does it work?


----------



## CowtownGirl

Oooh - this is interesting. I just ordered a bunch of opk's from ebay. Never done them before (but never ttc before - lol!). Do they work ok? 

Basically I was always on 28 day cycles before bc, but since coming off it seem to be settling at a 25 day cycle, so will be O a few days earlier than expected. I basically want to just figure out if my cycle is regular, that all is working ok. I was sent a thermometer and a chart with them, too but have nooooo idea what I'm doing with those, so thought I'd stick with the tests to start! 

According to the guide, I should start testing tomorrow - more worried about using them right than anything!! x


----------



## Pippin

CowtownGirl said:


> Oooh - this is interesting. I just ordered a bunch of opk's from ebay. Never done them before (but never ttc before - lol!). Do they work ok?
> 
> Basically I was always on 28 day cycles before bc, but since coming off it seem to be settling at a 25 day cycle, so will be O a few days earlier than expected. I basically want to just figure out if my cycle is regular, that all is working ok. I was sent a thermometer and a chart with them, too but have nooooo idea what I'm doing with those, so thought I'd stick with the tests to start!
> 
> According to the guide, I should start testing tomorrow - more worried about using them right than anything!! x

Horrah welcome to opk obsessing :haha: My advice is start about cd9/10 and test lunch time-ish until you see the second line start to appear, then test twice a day about 10am and 5pm until you get a positive. I missed my surge for a few cycles because it rises and falls quickly in some women and I was only testing once when I got up. Others get positives for two or three days. Also don't test too early in the morning as you produce the LH more when you are awake, hence suggested times.I used to O cd13 but after my son my cycles have lengthened to 32 days (from28) and I O cd18 if that helps. You ovulate 12-36 hours after your surge finishes. Hope that helps. xxx Oh and remember the second line has to be as strong or stronger than the control to count as a positive.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Pippin said:


> CowtownGirl said:
> 
> 
> Oooh - this is interesting. I just ordered a bunch of opk's from ebay. Never done them before (but never ttc before - lol!). Do they work ok?
> 
> Basically I was always on 28 day cycles before bc, but since coming off it seem to be settling at a 25 day cycle, so will be O a few days earlier than expected. I basically want to just figure out if my cycle is regular, that all is working ok. I was sent a thermometer and a chart with them, too but have nooooo idea what I'm doing with those, so thought I'd stick with the tests to start!
> 
> According to the guide, I should start testing tomorrow - more worried about using them right than anything!! x
> 
> Horrah welcome to opk obsessing :haha: My advice is start about cd9/10 and test lunch time-ish until you see the second line start to appear, then test twice a day about 10am and 5pm until you get a positive. I missed my surge for a few cycles because it rises and falls quickly in some women and I was only testing once when I got up. Others get positives for two or three days. Also don't test too early in the morning as you produce the LH more when you are awake, hence suggested times.I used to O cd13 but after my son my cycles have lengthened to 32 days (from28) and I O cd18 if that helps. You ovulate 12-36 hours after your surge finishes. Hope that helps. xxx Oh and remember the second line has to be as strong or stronger than the control to count as a positive.Click to expand...

That's great - thanks! That's interesting to test twice a day after a second line appears, I guess if you did rise/fall quickly then missing that positive might make a lot of people think they weren't O at all. Looking forward to getting started this week - it's like having a new toy! :haha:

x


----------



## Damita

Thanks for the tips, I got a positive OPK today but am going to test again later to make sure :)


----------



## Pippin

I was one of those people that panicked when I didn't get the positive. So frustrating and then someone on here told me to test twice a day and I researched and found out the rest. 2nd cycles of finding the positive I was pregnant. Made all the difference. My rise lasted less than 10 hours and always happened around lunch which fits with the research I did (I loved using myself as a test case). But we are all different so would be good to use this time to understand your cycles. I'm going to as my cycles have lengthened for some reason. :wacko:

As for pushing for the sex of the child, mixed reviews really but friends have done it and it has worked. I need to do more reading but the gist is, I think, that you need to :sex: 4 days before ovulation as the girl sperm lasts longer but are slower swimming than the boy sperm. When I got pregnant with my son we dtd the day before and the day of my positive opk so it kinda works the other way too I suppose but it's all theory. We have plenty of time to get pregnant so I thought I'd give it a go for a few cycles and see what happens. Sperm can live up to 5 days inside so it's pushing it really. We'll have to see how it goes because MIL will be staying with us two nights a week because she'll be looking after Sam and I'm not baby making with her next door no matter how lovely she is :blush: But I'm also not going to waste a cycle because of it.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Pippin said:


> I was one of those people that panicked when I didn't get the positive. So frustrating and then someone on here told me to test twice a day and I researched and found out the rest. 2nd cycles of finding the positive I was pregnant. Made all the difference. My rise lasted less than 10 hours and always happened around lunch which fits with the research I did (I loved using myself as a test case). But we are all different so would be good to use this time to understand your cycles. I'm going to as my cycles have lengthened for some reason. :wacko:
> 
> As for pushing for the sex of the child, mixed reviews really but friends have done it and it has worked. I need to do more reading but the gist is, I think, that you need to :sex: 4 days before ovulation as the girl sperm lasts longer but are slower swimming than the boy sperm. When I got pregnant with my son we dtd the day before and the day of my positive opk so it kinda works the other way too I suppose but it's all theory. We have plenty of time to get pregnant so I thought I'd give it a go for a few cycles and see what happens. Sperm can live up to 5 days inside so it's pushing it really. We'll have to see how it goes because MIL will be staying with us two nights a week because she'll be looking after Sam and I'm not baby making with her next door no matter how lovely she is :blush: But I'm also not going to waste a cycle because of it.

LOL!! I know the feeling (sort of). We're emmigrating at the end of the year back to Canada, where I'm from and will be staying with my parents intially until we get settled. Ideally I'd prefer to be pregnant before we go, as no matter how much my mom and dad want grandchildren, I don't think living with them will really be very conducive to making babies! :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i found that i got my positive opk on the same day as ovulation so didnt have much warning. thankfully i was really regular, i had a 32 day cycle and ovulated on cd 16. my cycles are still settling down as i ve has a 28 day and a 30 day cycle. cd 5 today so will see how this one goes. 

i would like to try for a girl but not sure about when i ll be able to go to my donors, its an hour drive each way and i want to try to go 3 times, as thats what i did the cycle i got pregnant with callum, but if it means it will take longer to get preg then it will work out quite costly and a hassle as i ll bew back at work then.


----------



## caz81

Im going to get some opks when i get back to england...if they ever reopen the airspace:cry:

We want to try for a boy this time, not sure whether it will work or not though!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... I am hoping to start TTC when we are settled in our new house. We are meant to be moving in august. So should be settled by November. Not set a date in stone just gonna see how we both feel at the time.

Do you mind me joining you? It could be november but it could be december?

xxx


----------



## caz81

welcome 4magpies xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey hun thanks,

Please all feel free to read and comment on my journal. Most of is just me babbling rubbish. Haha.

xxx


----------



## Damita

Hey welcome :wave:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi 4Magpies and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Lil-woowoo

caz81 said:


> Im going to get some opks when i get back to england...if they ever reopen the airspace:cry:
> 
> We want to try for a boy this time, not sure whether it will work or not though!

I want to try for a girl, lol i am the same not sure if it will work. I have a boy just now and this will be my last, always wanted one of each but would be just as blessed with a another boy:thumbup:. So broody just now, its getting exciting, just hope these last few months of uni fly in, its pretty hard going just now x


----------



## 4magpies

I want to be trying for a boy really... Hence my name.

But I'm not really bother with either aslong as I get full term & healthy.

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the gang hun.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Welcome 4Magpies!! :flower:

It's funny, I always thought I'd want a girl more but I keep dreaming about baby boys. I think it's just my mind preparing me either way. It'll be our first, though, so happy with whatever we get.

Is it really sad that I've already checked when I should be due to O in September (as long as my cycles stay regular) and becuase it's sort of at the verrrrry end of August/verrrrrry start of Sept, I've already checked with OH that he's still okay with starting with that one?! lol!!! :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Topaz, My little brother goes to uni in leeds he loves it.

Thanks for all the welcomes.

Cowtown girl this will be our first too. Where in greater manc are you from?

xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

4magpies said:


> Hey Topaz, My little brother goes to uni in leeds he loves it.
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes.
> 
> Cowtown girl this will be our first too. Where in greater manc are you from?
> 
> xxx

Hello! We're in Chorlton. Are you in Manchester too?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm in Blackburn so not far off manchester.

xx


----------



## CowtownGirl

4magpies said:


> I'm in Blackburn so not far off manchester.
> 
> xx

I know where that is! I'm actually from Canada originally, been living over here for just about 6 years, hubby is from Warrington. My family (my dad's British) are all from Leyland, near Preston. I really like it around here but we are moving back to Canada towards the end of the year (hopefully with a bun in the oven!) so I can be nearer my mum when we have little ones! 

How exciting that you'll be trying for your first, too! Just off to have a read of your journal...
x


----------



## 4magpies

I was born in Penwortham which is about a mile from Leyland! Haha. Small world.

Canada sounds lovely a friend moved over there last year and he loves it. Hes gone to Vancouver? Is that right? Thats in canada yeah?

My journal is quite a long one! Haha. I do tend to babble.

xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

4magpies said:


> I was born in Penwortham which is about a mile from Leyland! Haha. Small world.
> 
> Canada sounds lovely a friend moved over there last year and he loves it. Hes gone to Vancouver? Is that right? Thats in canada yeah?
> 
> My journal is quite a long one! Haha. I do tend to babble.
> 
> xxx

Cool, it is a small world. Yup - Vancouver is in Canada, it is lovely (not where I'm from, though - lol!!)

I like your journal, I'm just starting to read them, I've tried not to get too into everything up till now but I think now that's only 4 and a bit months till ttc that it's okay to start getting more into it (did my first OPK today!). :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

CowtownGirl said:


> Welcome 4Magpies!! :flower:
> 
> It's funny, I always thought I'd want a girl more but I keep dreaming about baby boys. I think it's just my mind preparing me either way. It'll be our first, though, so happy with whatever we get.
> 
> Is it really sad that I've already checked when I should be due to O in September (as long as my cycles stay regular) and becuase it's sort of at the verrrrry end of August/verrrrrry start of Sept, I've already checked with OH that he's still okay with starting with that one?! lol!!! :blush:

no, i ve already done that too, only prob is i havent got a set cycle again since having callum so i dont know why i bothered. :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

I ordered my persona today which is a fertilty/contraception monitor so looking forward to start using that! Wont be till I have had a regular cycle though. Hopefully I'll get a 28 day one this time as its my 1st off the pill and then if i get another regular one I will start my persona!

Thanks, its just nice to have somewhere to vent and rant I try to keep it interesting with a few pictures and stuff.

xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

topazicatzbet said:


> CowtownGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome 4Magpies!! :flower:
> 
> It's funny, I always thought I'd want a girl more but I keep dreaming about baby boys. I think it's just my mind preparing me either way. It'll be our first, though, so happy with whatever we get.
> 
> Is it really sad that I've already checked when I should be due to O in September (as long as my cycles stay regular) and becuase it's sort of at the verrrrry end of August/verrrrrry start of Sept, I've already checked with OH that he's still okay with starting with that one?! lol!!! :blush:
> 
> no, i ve already done that too, only prob is i havent got a set cycle again since having callum so i dont know why i bothered. :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL!! Glad I'm not alone!!! :winkwink:
Your little boy is gorgeous, by the way x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

First day of AF today! :dance: First since getting pregnant with Alyssa. First step to being able to figure out my cycle. My cycle was 27 days when I got pregnant, so we'll see. Ridiculously excited this morning though!


----------



## Damita

Yay! Congrats :) so exciting!! How are you all? Sorry I haven't been onthe thread for ages...


----------



## CowtownGirl

YAY!!! That's so exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow you got away without af for quite some time didnt you, i guess that was the bf.

hope she is kind to you, my first one was a b***h


----------



## Aunty E

Sorry been AWOL. OH and Mog stuck in Hong Kong, so a bit stressed and I've had an interesting combo of a bad cold, sinusitis and the collywobbles, which I decided to compound by convincing myself I was pregnant and taking about a MILLION HPTs. Every single one has been BFN. In fact, given that we only BDd twice at the beginning of the month, and OH has been away since 10th, I don't know why I would think that I was, but I convinced myself that I felt pregnant and then couldn't stop testing. IDIOT. Have calmed down a bit now, and am expecting AF to show up sometime soon, then I can start temping and monitoring my cycle ready for proper TTC. We're going to try 'natural' birth control, as I normally have a super regular cycle, with OV at CD14 in a 28 day cycle. So if we avoid BD at fertile times, then we should be able to get away with me not going back on the BCP of hell.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi guys, attempted to read all the posts, but I've broken my glasses, so it's a bit hard lol...anyhoo, I'm gonner be trying again October this year! LO will be about 17/18 months when the next LO arrives then!


----------



## CowtownGirl

JellyBeann said:


> Hi guys, attempted to read all the posts, but I've broken my glasses, so it's a bit hard lol...anyhoo, I'm gonner be trying again October this year! LO will be about 17/18 months when the next LO arrives then!

Hello, welcome to the group!! :flower:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi JellyBeann and welcome! :hi:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiii...thanks guys! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Aunty E said:


> Sorry been AWOL. OH and Mog stuck in Hong Kong, so a bit stressed and I've had an interesting combo of a bad cold, sinusitis and the collywobbles, which I decided to compound by convincing myself I was pregnant and taking about a MILLION HPTs. Every single one has been BFN. In fact, given that we only BDd twice at the beginning of the month, and OH has been away since 10th, I don't know why I would think that I was, but I convinced myself that I felt pregnant and then couldn't stop testing. IDIOT. Have calmed down a bit now, and am expecting AF to show up sometime soon, then I can start temping and monitoring my cycle ready for proper TTC. We're going to try 'natural' birth control, as I normally have a super regular cycle, with OV at CD14 in a 28 day cycle. So if we avoid BD at fertile times, then we should be able to get away with me not going back on the BCP of hell.

We are using natural contraception so I dont have to go on the evil BCP ever again!!

I have a bought a persona monitor. Was a bargain of amazon and alot easier than OPK's.

xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Been a while since I've been on BnB...DH and I use the old "pull out and keep fingers crossed" method..lol. My Doc wanted to put me back on bc but I declined as I knew we would be ttc again soon.


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies, it's been a quiet thread :( hows everyone?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning! All well here, apart from the fact that it's not the weekend yet :rofl: Happy that first AF since coming off BCP has been and gone :) 

How's everyone?


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello!! I've been down in London watching my friend run the marathon this weekend, so not been around for a few days!! 

All is well here! Hope everyone is good! 
x


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! Slightly less crazy now, still waiting on AF to show her face, but think that it will be soon as I'm all PMTy ;)

Keep dreaming about being pregnant, or having another baby. It's been lovely having my real baby back from Hong Kong, but I keep dreaming that we have another and then I have a horrible moment when I wake up and try to remember what I've done with the imaginary baby.

Still dithering about when we'll officially TTC - not going to go back on BCP, as it's been SO lovely not bleeding all the time. Once AF turns up, I can just work out fertile days and avoid them, it wouldn't be a disaster if anything happened early, so I can cope with that. Have no idea what I'm going to do about contraception after the next baby. Obviously cerazette no longer works nicely for me, I hate the idea of the implant or depo. I was thinking about maybe a mirena coil? Anyone got one or anything to say about them?


----------



## Damita

Glad you are all having a good week :) Yeah I was thinking about protection after the baby is born before the 2nd, I hate the pill so unsure


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, still lurking.

Aunty E no period yet, have you tested recently??? :haha:

AnnaBanana9 :happydance: on getting af, it actually feels quite nice after all that breastfeeding and bcp doesn't it :hugs: we can have babies again!!!!!

As for us, I think I'm about to get my af, we had a whoopsy moment during my fertile time but all is ok I think as he says nothing happened. Did a few maths and realised I seriously couldn't cope with a baby come Dec :shock: my work would kill me let alone my son. Sept to Dec is just fine. I had a serious dilemma this week. A head of art post came up at a school down my road and I was soooooo tempted to apply. It's a side step as well as a demotion but it's just down the road and pays as well. Long and short of it is I did a lot of soul searching and I just simply can't leave my current school, I love the staff and kids too much. Plus I want an easy ride going back to work after a whole year :shock: hope I have done the right thing.

Anyway, we made made full use of the lovely weather today, went to a fab park near watford and Sam had his first little paddle in the lido, he LOVED it!!!!! Gorgeous, I love him so much (apart from at bed time grrrrr, wiggles and twists all over the shop).

Oh and hubby said we can have a cleaner wooohoooo :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, im so happy my best friend has just told me she is pregnant. :happydance:

she had a mmc 2 weeks after i found out i was preg with callum and its taken her a year to fall on again.

she had a scan 2 weeks ago and all was fine and is 11 weeks today. she is keeping it quiet til next week, but its ok for me to tell you girls as you dont know her.

im soooo happy for her as it really hit her hard the mmc as she didnt find out til the 12 week scan, and it was so difficult for her during my pregnany, but she battled through and put a brave face on. 

if i fall on within the first few months of ttc then they will be in the same year of school.

i cant wait now. and i got my cbfm back so i can use it to track my cycles.
payday fri = need to buy some sticks. let the poas addiction start.


----------



## matchings0cks

We are going to TTC in November.:happydance:... it seems like ages away but will be worth the wait..... anyone nervous about what we should be doing before and while TTC.:wacko: i read that you need to have blood tests at least 3 months before you start to check you are that you are still pertected agenst rebella (not sure of spelling!!)


----------



## caz81

hey ladies, sorry Ive not been around for a while but busy moving countries at the moment!! We are flying back to England on friday so will be absent from here for a little while but will be back asap :) xx


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: topazicatzbet so pleased for your friend.

caz81 good luck with the move, hope it all goes nice and smoothly.

matchings0cks :hi: we don't get tested here in the uk so not sure where you have read that. All the advice I received was take folic acid supplements three months before you start trying to conceive. You get two blood tests once you are pregnant to test for Rubella and HIV etc etc. Once at 16 weeks then again about 26 depending on your hospitals current policy. Hope that helps.

AF came today so my cycles are getting back to 28 days which is good, less time to wait for that bfp when the time comes :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

Yay for cycles getting back to normal :happydance: Mine is 33 to 35 :( rubbish


----------



## Aunty E

Still no AF here, which puts me at CD28 today if I count my first pill-free day as CD1. I got a BFN on Saturday (CD24) and we haven't BD'd since CD8, so can be VERY sure I'm not pregnant. I'm surprised AF is taking her time to return though, last time she turned up after 21 days. I'm expecting her tomorrow really and I'll be a bit annoyed if she doesn't show.

I've been taking prenatals for a month, and before I started to TTC with my first, I took them for three months. I felt like I was having blood tests every five seconds with Imogen, it was unpleasant. The first lot of tests involved six different vials of blood, I felt quite woozy afterwards.


----------



## 4magpies

Did you not have a break through bleed when you stopped your pill? Which pill were you on?

xx


----------



## Aunty E

Cerazette - had been bleeding on and off since I started taking it again six months ago, which was mostly why I came off it. Never very heavy, but two weeks out of three and it was really starting to put a cramp on the old marital relations! No break through bleed when I came off, (odd, as I would normally bleed if I missed a pill or took one late), but I had just been spotting for a couple of weeks, so doubt there was anything there to come out. I have taken a trillion billion HPTs in the last couple of weeks, and every single one was a BFN. Last time, I got my BFP at 11DPO, so even allowing for the latest I could have ovulated and caught OH's swimmers, I should have gotten a BFP by now. So it's just a case of waiting for AF to show up so I can start charting properly again. Quite keen to start playing with FF again, so hoping she shows up on schedule. :)


----------



## Aunty E

Hellooooo in there! I see I've killed another thread :)

Well anyway, AF looks to be showing her face today, HURRAH! So I can start charting again and being careful at the relevant time for another few months. Hope you're all well!


----------



## 4magpies

I hope my AF comes back reg after stopping the pill. I was on cilest... last time I came of it i was 28 day normal. It was the depo that messed me up but depo is the same hormones as cerazette.

xx


----------



## Dee_H

Glad to hear things are back to normal for you. DH and I plan on ttc in September but we have been doing a lot of practicing!! I'm curious how my DD will react to a new baby in the house and having to share me..she is definately a mama's girl!! I don't plan on temping or charting this time around. I did with Rian and it just stressed us out. It was really funny because the month we decided to stop temping and charting was the month I got pregnant. We just relaxed and enjoyed the whole baby making experience instead of turning it into a science project for us....and it worked. So..we will see what happens this time.


----------



## Aunty E

But I like science projects ;) I fell pretty quickly the first time, so I guess I didn't have a chance to get stressed and upset about it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

im temping this month and it was good to see i did ovulate, seems like my cycles are settling down nicely from having callum. 

think im gonna start taking my folic acid again now. 

i dont have much choice about doing it the science way as i need to know exactly when im ovulating, but i love knowing exactly what my body is doing.

im having a 'i wish i had a man moment' this evening. bought callum a toy box , got home to find it is in 43 pieces and needs 86 screws. gave it an attempt but have given up on it. gonna have to take it to my dads on sun for him to do it. 

how old does callum have to be before he can learn DIY. lol


----------



## Damita

Seems like everyone is getting ready :) I've been temping for two cycles now and it looks like I O same CD each month :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

I tried my OPK's this month but judging by CM am pretty sure I ovulated while I was away at my friend's house for the weekend (and didn't fancy asking for a cup to wee into! LOL!! :dohh: ) Oh well, me and DH are looking forward to playing with the sticks next month. I ordered them from ebay and got a free thermometre for charting but haven't tried that yet - figured I'd get to grips with the sticks first!! 

Not long now!!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## bethneebabe

Yeah! I am going to put myself in this bunch, even though we don't have a technical date for ttc. We are waiting for DH to officially become a lawyer and for my period to regulate after being on BC. No sooner than October. We live far away from home and I would love to be able to tell family and friends we are pregnant over the holidays in December.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Welcome to the group Bethneebabe!! :flower:

I live far away from my family, too but am moving home at Christmas (hopefully) and like you, would LOVE to be able to tell people then!!


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I wonder what your friend would of said ;)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Damita said:


> Ha ha I wonder what your friend would of said ;)


I think she probably would have wanted to see the result!!! LOL!!! Still...happy to just be a testing addict at home! :blush:


----------



## Mrs Poppy

Hiya. I've had a break from bnb as hubby wasn't sure when he wanted to ttc and I was getting obsessed! However, he has now decided we can ttc number 1 in November! Woohoo! Please can you add me to the list? x:flower:


----------



## matchings0cks

Ah Mrs Poppy.... thats great that you's have set a date to start trying..... We are also starting Novemeber for Number one!! :happydance:

Hope it happens really quickly for us both!!!!


----------



## Mrs Poppy

It's so exciting isn't it! It's all I can think about :happydance: Come on November, get here fast!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Is everyone getting excited?!?! Welcome to the new ladies, too!!

I have had a very exciting day. I went to my doctor's office to see the nurse about getting a smear before ttc, etc (which I wasn't actually due for, so that was fine). And she did a whole 'pre-natal' screening with me. Blood pressure, height, weight (*ahem*), medical history. Talked to me about fertile times and made sure I was taking my folic acid. Asked about me and DH's alcohol consumption, do we smoke, even asked what kind of underwear DH wears!

I go back on Monday to have blood taken to check for rubella immunity, thyroid levels, glucose levels and general kidney and liver functioning - a full MOT, I think! 

Really feels like it's real and soon now!!! Hurray!! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

See I dunno if I should get my rubella immunity checked? Do you just go your GP & ask?

xx


----------



## CowtownGirl

4magpies said:


> See I dunno if I should get my rubella immunity checked? Do you just go your GP & ask?
> 
> xx

Yeah, I asked about it and the nurse said that because of my age (and I grew up in Canada, so I have no idea what immunizations were given when and it could be different here) that she would check it in my bloodwork. She said that it's been a long time since they started doing the MMR jab+booster which covers you for life but she wasn't sure if it would have for sure been done when I was a baby (I am just about 30). I'm not sure when it was introduced but I think it's definitely worth checking, and it's just a normal blood test. She decided that since they would be taking my blood that they might as well check everything! lol!! 

x


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh okay cool. I will have an ask about it when I go next! Ta for the info.

xxx


----------



## cantwait2b

please can you add me to september :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi to the newbies. 

wow your nurse is giving you a great mot, its usual practice to check rubella at 12 weeks bloods.

i ve officially started on my folic acid now, feels bit strange taking them while having a 4 month old, but advanced planning is always good. 

my friend is due to give birth any day now, (edd 6th) im getting all excited for her.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know I'm not immune to rubella - had it checked when I was pregnant with Alyssa. I've still not been able to have the injection, as my GP says it's contraindicated while breastfeeding. So as long as The Boss is still BF, no rubella jab for me..


----------



## JellyBeann

Oh my gosh girlies...I've gotten proper broody, it's not even funny anymore ahahh! x


----------



## Damita

Aw hun *hugs*


----------



## 4magpies

I started taking my folic acid today.... whoop.

Incase we decide to start in July!

xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

4magpies said:


> I started taking my folic acid today.... whoop.
> 
> Incase we decide to start in July!
> 
> xxx

 
o0o0o0o0oo...good luck if you do!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, AF came to town again today so looks like i ve settled into a 28 day cycle :happydance::happydance: i hade a 32 day cycle before callum and those 4 days dont sound like much but seemed to take for ever.


----------



## Pippin

Hey, Hi, good day, watcha, alright. Sorry haven't been in for a while. Hope you are all ok. Topazicatzbet I think I'm getting back to a 28 day cycle too so wohoo, less time to wait. 

Keep forgetting to do my opk today, should be ovulating in the next few days. Maybe ignorance is bliss as I won't get antsy about not trying again tis month. 

Happy Friday for tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## Chickadee3

I would like to join =)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Topazicatzbet & Pippin - great news your cycles have gone back to 28 days!! Woohoo!! 

My last one was only 24 days, I used to be 28 days bang on when not on bc, so hoping that they might lengthen a bit. I wouldn't be so worried if I was ovulating on day 10 or so, but I think I'm ovulating still around day 14, which means the second half of my cycle is quite short. I've just swapped to a different pre-natal vitamin with more vitamins B6 and B12, so hoping that might help a bit but who knows? I think it's still a wait and see game for me. I least things became fairly regular after stopping bc so I'm grateful for that! :happydance:

Welcome chickadee3!! :flower:

x


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome chickadee3

my friend is in labour :happydance::happydance: havent heard from her since 6 am though and now im getting twitchy. need to know if all is going ok.


----------



## Princess_LV

Hello ladies, I was wondering if I may join you?:flower:

I'm Leah, 23, OH is 23 in September. I'm just coming to the end of my post-grad course in legal practice, after doing a 3 year law degree. I've been with OH for nearly 4 years, and have for quite some time felt very ready to start a family, but the time wasn't right - I blame it on the studying! - and OH didn't feel quite as ready. We had "the talk" at the beginning of the year, and he said June 2011 we could get down to it. Then I nagged him down to Feb 2011, then Dec 2010, and now he hs given in to start trying mid-end Oct 2010! :happydance: I'll be taking my last BCP in June, giving my body a good 4 months to sort itself out. I realise this may be pushing it a little, but OH is not willing for me to stop any earlier :nope:

Anyhoo, I look forward to sharing this journey with you all, and wish you all speedy :bfp: Can you believe that this time next year some of us will be nearing due dates?! HOW EXCITING!! x x


----------



## CowtownGirl

topazicatzbet said:


> welcome chickadee3
> 
> my friend is in labour :happydance::happydance: havent heard from her since 6 am though and now im getting twitchy. need to know if all is going ok.

Oooo - how exciting!! Hope all is going well - you must be so excited to hear!! x


----------



## CowtownGirl

Welcome PrincessLV - it is very exciting, not long off now. Hoooray for coming off bc!! :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

CowtownGirl said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> welcome chickadee3
> 
> my friend is in labour :happydance::happydance: havent heard from her since 6 am though and now im getting twitchy. need to know if all is going ok.
> 
> Oooo - how exciting!! Hope all is going well - you must be so excited to hear!! xClick to expand...

i am, its been quite a journey for her as she bled at 6 weeks and was convinced she had lost him i had to drag her to get a scan.
he is also my callums half brother so cant wait for callum to have someone to play with. 

its only actually been 13 hrs since she started so i guess i could have a good while yet before i hear, just wish i had an update, text at 10.30 and didnt get a reply. im guessing she has gone to the hospital now.


----------



## 4magpies

topazicatzbet said:


> CowtownGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> welcome chickadee3
> 
> my friend is in labour :happydance::happydance: havent heard from her since 6 am though and now im getting twitchy. need to know if all is going ok.
> 
> Oooo - how exciting!! Hope all is going well - you must be so excited to hear!! xClick to expand...
> 
> i am, its been quite a journey for her as she bled at 6 weeks and was convinced she had lost him i had to drag her to get a scan.
> he is also my callums half brother so cant wait for callum to have someone to play with.
> 
> its only actually been 13 hrs since she started so i guess i could have a good while yet before i hear, just wish i had an update, text at 10.30 and didnt get a reply. im guessing she has gone to the hospital now.Click to expand...

He is callums half brother? So the dad of her baby is the dad of your baby or am I getting confused? Isnt that a bit awkward?

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yes hun they both have the same dad. but he is a donor, neither of us were in a relationship with him.


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh I get it sorry for being a bit thick. Didnt mean to offend!

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry hun, im very open about how callum was concieved, im using the same donor for number 2.


----------



## 4magpies

How did you find your donor?

It facinates me.

xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

Wow! That's even better that Callum will have a half-brother and you're friends with the mum - you guys will be your own little extended family!! Excited for you even more now, keep us posted as to how she's getting on!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

he actually already has another half brother who is 6 weeks younger than him. i speak with his mum via facebook and we are gonna meet up soon.

there is a website that puts you in touch with donors. its a private agreement and they do it for free, and amount of contact with child is negotiable. callum has seen his dad twice and will have basic contact with him through out his life. i still wanted him to have a dad.

its amaising what you can achieve with a 10 ml syringe. :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

The idea of it freaks me out a bit. Having a baby with someone I dont know.

I respect you alot though. I just couldnt do it on my own. Think I need the support of my OH.

xxxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

That's really great, I think it's nice that the babies will know their half-siblings, as well. I think it's really great that you're so open about it and that your donor is open to contact and things, it's lovely. :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks, it was right for me, was fed up of waiting to find mr right.

just spoken to my friend and poor thing is only 3 cm and is in agony as its all in her back. sounds like she is in for the long hall.


----------



## Pippin

topazicatzbet said:


> he actually already has another half brother who is 6 weeks younger than him. i speak with his mum via facebook and we are gonna meet up soon.
> 
> there is a website that puts you in touch with donors. its a private agreement and they do it for free, and amount of contact with child is negotiable. callum has seen his dad twice and will have basic contact with him through out his life. i still wanted him to have a dad.
> 
> its amaising what you can achieve with a 10 ml syringe. :haha:

That's so great hon, do you mind me asking if you are in a single sex relationship or just a single mother? Very personal question so just tell me to f off if you'd rather not answer, totally understand :hugs:. Only reason why I'm interesting is my best friend and her girlfriend have had two little girls by the same donor. But they have no contact with him as it was done by IVF and he's chosen not to be identified. Everyone thinks it's great they are sisters, and they are obviously very much loved by their Mummies but they do worry about them not having a father in their life. Makes it very special I think if Callum knows his dad and that the next baby will be a full brother or sister too. :yipee:

Your poor friend only 3cm, hope it goes quick and she dilates quickly.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont mind at all hun, everyone is always interested in it and asks loads of questions, im happy to answer anythging. 

im just a single mummy, i was in a long term relationship headed towards moving in together, marriage and kids etc.. when he turned round and told me he needed to move away for his job, id always said i wouldnt leave leeds as im very close to my family so we split (he ended up with a one way ticket to germany, blimy there is move away and there is move away...)

but i desperatly wanted to be a mummy, id had thought i might have been pregnant before we split but was just late and i was gutted i wasnt and that really set me off so i thought sod it im doing it alone.

good old google came to the rescue and i found a site that puts you in touch with men willing to help. 

im really happy on my own i ve always been really independant.i just wanted my babies.

my friend is also straight, just never found mr right and was about to hit 40 so decided to go it alone too. poor thing is still going, she said she would only have this one, think this labour will def make sure of that. lol


----------



## Pippin

Sorry it didn't work out but hey good for you, I find that really inspirational. I hope other women do too. I always knew too I'd have children one way or another so I totally understand your motivation. It's even nicer then your friend will have, or by now has, a bother and sister for Callum and your number 2. Great extended family network and support for you (not that you need support just you know sharing the moments you know what I mean hopefully). And you're not on your own now hon :winkwink: you have a gorgeous baby boy cuddling you everyday. 

Fingers crossed your friend will be well on her way now. I do sympathise I was a long one too. I'm preying number 2 will be quicker :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

think she is still going, heard from her at 10.30 and she was still only 3 cm and they had admitted her so she could have morphine. 

she will be into her 41st hr now. 

im rather glad i had the hormone drip now. i went from 2cm to 10cm in 5 hrs.


----------



## Pippin

Awww poor her. I was in labour for 48 hours at home (went in once) then I went in and had the epidural and the drip to speed things up. I delivered at 54 hours. Hope they can do the same for her. It was sooo long, and being so tired was the hardest part.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thoughr id let you know baby george arrived at 10.30 this morning, with a forceps delivery. 56 hrs god i dont envey her.


----------



## Pippin

topazicatzbet said:


> thoughr id let you know baby george arrived at 10.30 this morning, with a forceps delivery. 56 hrs god i dont envey her.

:yipee: finally poor lady, tell her I understand COMPLETELY!!! :hugs: Congratulations to you all. xxxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

Awww - congrats to her and to you for the addition to your extended family!!


----------



## CowtownGirl

YAY!!!!!!!!!! I just finally got a line on my OPK!!! Have been monitoring the CM situation (sorry - TMI) and it definitely picked up today and then tonight I got my first ever line on the OPK. It's not quite a positive yet but it does mean that at least my body is doing _something_! I didn't get any lines at all last month. It does mean that my LP may be short (10 days) if my cycle is 24 days again this month but am hoping the new pregnancy vitamin with more B6 and B12 might give me a couple extra days. Soooo happy - will report back if I get a full positive soon!! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance: its great when you see those lines. im temping this month again.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies i was wondering if i could join? I have a 3 month old and a 3 year old and hoping to TTC in November.


----------



## mommyof3co

Can I join you ladies? I'm waiting to start TTC until Sept, we plan to try up until Nov at this point. We have 3 little boys already, Landon 7 born in April, Casen 5 born in March and Hayden born in Sept. Then my DH's bday is May and mine in April so we are skipping the next few months, no more spring babies lol. I say up until Dec just so we don't have 2 born in Sept too...it's hard when their bdays are so close together. 

But I'm Beth, 24yrs old and a SAHM to my 3 little boys. We live in Waxahachie Texas


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome hun. im beth also. 

i know whay you mean about birthdays in the same month.

my dads 3 rd dec
me 4th dec
sister 12th dec 
callum 28th dec

and of course christmas :dohh: december is expensive.
thats why im trying sept hoping for a summer baby this time.


----------



## alicea

hey im stoppin BC in October 2010 and TTC in dec!! :) good luck ladies x


----------



## CowtownGirl

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Well - no positive OPK for me (the line was very faint yesterday) but the one on Monday was strong, just not quite the same as the control line, so I'm assuming I just missed the surge. Hey-ho, trying not to get too worried about it.

In other news, I finally got the results of my blood tests back today. Almost everything was normal and I do have rubella immunity, so that's all good. The only bad news was that I apparently have 'sub-clinical hypothyroidism'. Basically, I have a slightly underactive thyroid so have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow to get put on medication to sort it. When you look up the potential problems to fertility/babies (Dr. Google is sooo not a good idea) it looks pretty scary but I'm sure those are worst case scenarios. It also has a link to some other conditions that I have and there's some suggestion that it could be linked to a shorter LP (which could explain that as well). Hoping that the meds will sort it all out, I have to start the meds and then they'll take my bloods again in 3 months and see how my levels are. At least it's been picked up now, apparently if undetected and untreated it can lead to recurrent misscarriages (among lots of other very scary things) and I'd rather reduce the risk of it now by treating it if possible. I'm sure it'll be fine now, fingers crossed. Hypothyroidism does run in my family, lots of my maternal female relatives have it and I have a HUGE family, so I don't think it affected their fertility! LOL!!

No response needed, I think I just needed to write it down and make it all seem very rational and sensible. Thanks for listening ladies 
xxx


----------



## Chickadee3

Hello, just poppin' in to say Hi. We have been discussing TTC soon, and we're pretty sure we have settled on october or november.. I am so excited, yet sooo nervous.


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave: afternoon ladies!!

we're planning on ttc towards the end of september
after my 21st :thumbup: will probs be more towards
october by the time i get my implant out

just thought i'd pop by and say hello :flower:

xx​


----------



## morri

If I could choose I would also love to have a late summer 2011 one xD.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!! :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, im being naughty and have decieded to bring ttc forward to july. can i still stay here though. :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls how you all doing? been very quiet this week.


----------



## mommyof3co

We've been really busy this week, lots of baseball practices and a game for the other boys. Then yesterday we got a new puppy!!!! The boys are in love with her :)

I was wondering is everyone in here allowed to use that WTT Summer Buns baby blinkie?


----------



## faun

Sorry ladies i totally forgot about this thread :dohh: got a lot of pages to read but just thought i'd say hello first. Right i'm off to read back and will post properly once i've caught up :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe do we get to see a pic of puppy.

think this should work for the blinkie

[IMG...]https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/summerbunssmall.gif[/IMG...]

copy and paste it then just delete the full stops after the img


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone! 
Not been on this thread in a little while (but feels like ages!). How exciting that you're moving ttc forward topazicatzbet!!

I've just been super busy with work n' stuff, the usual. But I have my appointment with my GP on Monday for my second lot of bloods. If my thyroid looks under active again at this appt then hopefully I will get started on treatment - hurrah! 

Other than that, just busy and enjoying the few days of sunshine here and there. Off on holiday in a couple of weeks so looking forward to that, too! :happydance:

How about everyone else? Anybody got nice summer holidays planned?
x


----------



## mommyof3co

There we go, added it in, hope it didn't make my siggy too big. 

Here is our new puppy Maggie :)
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs521.snc3/29653_399600866266_515016266_4363322_2696752_n.jpg

There are more in my WTT journal too. She's such a sweetheart, we are all already in love with her


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe she is beautiful. hope she is better behaved than mine. i swear callums first words will be phoenix, its all he hears me shouting


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha luckily she seems great so far. She's still young, only 3mo, but she's house trained...getting used to her new house so she has had a couple accidents, she's never had a yard so it's new for her. She doesn't bite, won't jump on the boys, she's really playful which they love but really sweet too. She thinks she's a lap dog, hopefully she doesn't get too big and keep thinking like that....


----------



## CowtownGirl

Your puppy is adorable!! Sounds like she's settling in well! I used to have a Samoyed (a big sled dog) that thought it was a lap dog, it was cute, though. Off to have a look at your other photos...
:flower:


----------



## BBonBoard

My DH are talking about TTC #2 come October 2010. Our little princess will be 9 months old at that time so we figure that would be the perfect age difference in our children.


----------



## freckles09

Hi all, am a newbie here!

Me and my husband are looking to ttc baby no.1 from about Sept onwards, exciting!

I am still on the pill at the moment and have been for about 9 years now. Don't know whether to start trying immediately after coming off the pill or come off after one more pack give it a couple of months for my body to get back to normal... 

Have started folic acid and am starting to eat a bit more healthier.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi All,

This is my first post and thought I would jump straight in on this thread and say hi.

I'm getting married in September and assuming the wedding doesn't wipe us out too much money-wise we are planning on starting TTC straight after the wedding!

I'm really broody and can't wait to TTC! I'm currently on Microgynon and not sure if I am going to come off it soon or wait until September.

Just wanted to say hi! :wave:


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies are we all still around??


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey hun, im still around but i ve hopped over to ttc early. still want to keep an eye on what you guys are up to though.


----------



## maybabydoll

Hi ladies, I was going to TTC from August, but things have got pushed back again so it's now end Sept/ early Oct. OH has promised we'll start TTC by the 1st October as that's my 30th birthday! I'm so broody is it's unbelievable!! :D


----------



## Damita

It's crazy, can't believe how broody I am, I think it is because it is so close!


----------



## freckles09

Hey all, 

Me and my husband will be trying Sept / Oct time too. Have any of you come off the pill to regulate your cycles or are you ttc straight after coming off the pill?

I think we're going to ttc straight after coming off the pill as i heard you are more fertile...


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all,

I'm thought I'd post again on this thread even if last time I posted on here, it killed the thread for over 2 weeks! :cry:

Me and H2B are either going to start TTC straight after our wedding in Sept or hold out until the start of 2011. I hope you all don't mind if I hang out here at least until we decide!

If we decide to TTC then I am probably going to come off the pill at the end of the pack before the wedding and just see what happens! Although recently I've been thinking that if my body gets confused I'd rather not have random bleeding while on honeymoon so might wait and come off the pill once we are back! My head is a crazy place these days!


----------



## Damita

Aw no I am sure it wasn't you hun, Oooh you excited about your wedding? Of course hang out with us :)

Hows everyone today? I have two days until my exams are over :happydance: that means I have done 9 exams in the last month.. scary stuff...


----------



## mlyn26

Can i be added to september. I have been advised to wait 3 months following an ectopic this month and a miscarriage in March to give my body a rest. x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi everyone, we are hoping to try in October, or when I finish my pill in September, we're going to ttc straight after i come off the pill =) excited! xx


----------



## Lettuce

Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well, 
we are hoping to ttc in November, just picked up my last prescription for OCP, is it sad to be excited over that?! :blush:
I dont have any children as yet, so Im a wee bit nervous as well. 
Its so great to see a forum like this, cos its not always something you can talk to people about- and you dont want to drive the OH mad! 

X


----------



## amylk87

Oooh can i join? I'm TTC in September/October...maybe best to put me in to be confirmed lol.

x


----------



## megan1984

:wave:Add me please! We will be TTC #1 in November, can't wait!! :bunny:


----------



## Lettuce

megan1984 said:


> :wave:Add me please! We will be TTC #1 in November, can't wait!! :bunny:

Hi, hope you dont mind, but we'll be starting to try then too, and I think we must have got married very close together! :) We got hitched on 17th April - how about you? 
I was worried about leaving it for a year but I cant wait so i pushed it forward, just in case it takes a while.

Lettuce x :happydance:


----------



## megan1984

Lettuce said:


> megan1984 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Add me please! We will be TTC #1 in November, can't wait!! :bunny:
> 
> Hi, hope you dont mind, but we'll be starting to try then too, and I think we must have got married very close together! :) We got hitched on 17th April - how about you?
> I was worried about leaving it for a year but I cant wait so i pushed it forward, just in case it takes a while.
> 
> Lettuce x :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes we did! We got married April 10th.
I know what you mean about it being hard to wait. I guess I shouldn't complain, but November still seems too far away, lol.


----------



## Lettuce

heehee! yeah- i suppose its not long, just feels like forever- think its hard after all the excitement of the wedding and all, but still, we have to keep children forever when we get them, so I suppose we should enjoy the early days with our husbands :)
Good luck and let me know how you are doing! :) 
Im starting a journal on here to get out the frustrated writer in me and to while away the time.

Lettuce x


----------



## babywearinmum

:flower: Hiya I am TTC September too!

Although me and OH want to get married next year, but I have been looking at bridal wear for bumps :blush: so it wouldn't be so bad he he


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello!! Still here - just got back from a short holiday to Canada. We activated my DH's immigration status so now we know we can go as soon as we're all sorted (end of the year ish). But it has made us both a bit broody because we know we'll okay to move now anytime, still looking at ttc starting September but I think we'd both be pretty happy about any 'accidents' in the meantime... :winkwink:


----------



## fruity

hi girls!
Can I join you?
I have a gorgeous 10 month old baby girl and we are so escited about trying for anotyher baby. Hunny is in the forces and is going away before I will OV this month so we'll have to wait until November when he is back so plenty of time for me to get my head around charting and POAS! Isn't it such a lovely time with your OH- it makes us feel so in love and happy to be planning to extend our family, I reckon it's the best feeling in the world!


----------



## MTO84

hi everyone, we got married in Feb, and my husband wants to wait until we are settled, in our house and our finances are sorted. We are on holiday in septmeber, then TTC!  

I got my implanon removed in march to try and get a regular cycle back, but its so hard waiting!! im desperate for a baby!! anyone else in similar position? would love to hear from you.

M xx


----------



## SarahC82

Hey Ladies,

Its been ages since i have been on here!

Hope you are all well?
Can you believe - not much longer to go!

Sarah x


----------



## Wishing Star

Can I join too:happydance:

This site is amazing, its so nice to be able to speak to other people in the same boat.

Got married in September 09 and we wanted to wait a year before TTC. So now I am counting down the days till my IUD gets removed, a bit annoyed as I have been trying to get it removed since March to give my body time to go back to normal. The IUD get removed on the 23rd August not sure if we should try straight away or wait a while BUT, I cant wait any longer I want a baby now lol :cloud9:

Will see what happens.


----------



## Damita

Hey everyone :) and welcome new comers :wave: I know it has come around quickly!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi everyone..not been on in ages..was thinking about leaving it for a few years but am broody again! My hubby is desperate..my youngest is 6 months..they get so big so quick! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Armywife

Not posted in this thread for a long time! I am moving on now but will come back to see you all! Lots of love xxx


----------



## Damita

Congrats armywife :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats!! xx


----------



## KerryGold

I'm roughly 3 months out now. Must order and start my folic acid! Woo!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo how exciting Kgold!! Am about 2 months so need to start aswell..my opk's came today!! want to poas lol xx


----------



## SarahC82

Armywife said:


> Not posted in this thread for a long time! I am moving on now but will come back to see you all! Lots of love xxx

Congratulations Armywife - thats brilliant news on your BFP

XX


----------



## SarahC82

Forgot to say welcome :hugs: to all the new ladies xx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

WTT Sept 2010 for our #1 Jelly Bean :) need sum WTT/TTC Buddies if anyones interested


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome :wave: Would love to be a buddy :)


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Thanks for the welcome PM me if you wanna be one of my buddies :)


----------



## shinona

Will you add me to the list please? We'll be trying for #2 come October/November.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi again! Been ages since I posted here, sorry! Getting very excited; looking like we'll be TTC either August or September! :dance:


----------



## charlotteb24

Heya!
Our TTC date has been brought forward almost a year :D our summer holiday is cancelled for 2011 as we have to move house! so providing we have moved house by then, we are planning to TTC October 2010! woo!

So for those TTC 2nd or 3rd time around, are you going about it in the same way? Noah was a suprise pregnancy so i didn't do any preparation body wise for when i fell pregnant! anything i should be doing to help my body prepare for falling pregnant again?


----------



## charlotteb24

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi again! Been ages since I posted here, sorry! Getting very excited; looking like we'll be TTC either August or September! :dance:

:O Anna! we may be having our second peanuts/bumplings around the same time too! :happydance: haha! awesome! :hugs: xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

With my boys i just took folic acid and bd'd every other day the week of ov...lots of baby dust you all!! xx


----------



## China girl

Boy, September -November seems like the popular month to TTC...:haha:

I can't wait begin!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

charlotteb24 said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again! Been ages since I posted here, sorry! Getting very excited; looking like we'll be TTC either August or September! :dance:
> 
> :O Anna! we may be having our second peanuts/bumplings around the same time too! :happydance: haha! awesome! :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Char, that would be AMAZING!!!!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Got my folic acid and my pregnancy vitamins from last time around so looks like I'm all set! :D exciting!! 

Anna I still can't quite believe that it's panned out like this but it's so cool! Hehe!!


----------



## PopAPeanut

Hi ladies!! May join in for TTC my 1st in November? :) I've got weight to lose until the , and this "deadline" might be a good inspiration for me. Hugs and luck to all.


----------



## Mrs.W

Could you put me down for November too please? I was planning for October but realised its August tomorrow and I haven't started the folic acid yet :dohh: Doesn't time fly!! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm getting SO excited! Looks like we may start TTC late August! :dance:
xx


----------



## MrsB09

Hi all,

I am new to all this and hubby and I will be TTC from September - I can't wait!
I started taking pregnancy & conception vitamins with folic acid this week - makes it all feel very real! We're off on holiday in early September so we'll be starting properly then but I have no idea when I ovulate, I came off the pill in December and my cycle is anything from 16-32 days! Sounds like we'll just have to be at it constantly :)

Good luck to everyone - it's getting really close now!! x


----------



## ashnbump

hi ladies! gosh im so sorry ive not posted in her for months, ive meant to pop on but i completely forgot! hope everyone is doing well?

well me and OH have moved on to NTNP now :happydance: so i guess i dont really belong here anymore!

anyone else moved over early?xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're on the verge! TTC to start later this month we think! :dance:


----------



## ljo1984

im waiting to try in oct for number 3 (including my angel). althogh technically were trying now as were not using any protection other than im BF and not had AF yet (and not PG as i do a test every weekend just incase). ooooo how do you get the summer buns signature? i like it lol.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Here you go! :)

Just remove the space at the end after the "G".

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/summerbunssmall.gif[/IMG ]


----------



## ljo1984

anna was just wondering, when did you get your AF back while BF? im only feeding morning and bed time now, finally stopped feeding through the night last week (touch wood!) so hoping it wont be far off now, although im sure that now i want another baby it wont come back till i stop completely now lol. i keep getting mild cramps and funny feelings but its been for a couple of weeks now so ive stopped thinking ooooo is this it when i feel it now!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I got my AF back in April this year... still BF though! It may well have returned sooner but I was on Cerazette from the time Alyssa was 6 weeks old and came off it in March this year.


----------



## ljo1984

i was on that aswell, only took it for 2 months though and didnt like it so came off. shall just see what happens and pray it comes back in time lol.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh. My. Goodness. This is IT! As of now, we are officially TTC. We talked this morning and moved things forward a little bit. 

I can't begin to describe how excited I am! :happydance:

Guess I need to move sections of the forum now.


----------



## mummy2mum

Hi ladys, me and my bubby have just had a chat about ttc baby no: 6... yep six! And decided we would like an august baby, which means we will be starting to ttc nov/dec,
However out of curiosity I did an ovulation test yesterday (monday) which was positive, which means I was ovulating or due to?! And we had sex the Friday just gone, so it is possible that I could be pregnant already,? We are both very fertile ppl. Although we would be happy, I loved the idea of the romance behind the knowing we were making our last baby, but what Will be will be. 
I LOVE BEING PREGNANT.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... can I join... OH has said we can TTC in november instead of december so hoping for an xmas BFP and an august due date!! Woohoo!

xxx


----------



## morri

hm I also really like these month, I am more of the lower end of the spectre. :)


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, I'd like to join... DH & I are going to start TTC in September!!


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies well I know I haven't posted for ages as I've been super busy back at work but just drop in to say Ive graduated early........ DH and I got our very surprise :bfp: yesterday so if all goes well we'll have bundle number 2 mid April :happydance: bit scared of 2 under 2 but we'll cope. Yayyyyyy! We're pregnant!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yay!!! Congratulations Pippin! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## ljo1984

congratulations, im sure you'll do fine with 2 under 2, hopefully i'll be in the same boat, surely it cant be that hard ha ha, so i keep telling myself!!!!!!


----------



## SarahC82

Pippin said:


> Hi ladies well I know I haven't posted for ages as I've been super busy back at work but just drop in to say Ive graduated early........ DH and I got our very surprise :bfp: yesterday so if all goes well we'll have bundle number 2 mid April :happydance: bit scared of 2 under 2 but we'll cope. Yayyyyyy! We're pregnant!

Congratulations - thats brilliant news

xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies, not so long now until you guys get to have a go. I'm getting more excited by the day but also more nervous. Will feel happier once I'm at 12 weeks. I hope you all join me soon. Xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations Pippin! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## China girl

Hey,
Could someone please change me(China Girl) from from TTC in November to September please.
Thanks :flower:


----------



## Kimberly28

Ohhhhh!! Please add me too! TTC #3 (our only lil princess) Oct-Nov 2010!!! :happydance: I wants-ta join this group! :D Good luck to us all!! Lots of :dust: for ttc time for quick and sticky bfp's!! :flower:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hi. Could you add me please? Me and oh are going to ttc number 2 October/November 2010 :) hi everyone xx


----------



## Sooz

Hi folks,

DH and I were originally NTNP from November but having given him an I.O.U one baby valid from November (our paper wedding anniversary gift :rofl:) we will be TTC from November now...so would love to join please. :D


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi can I join too?! We're ntnp at the moment but properly going for it October. Ds is 5 in sept so a summer babe would be ideal so as not to interfere with his (and my) school too much.


----------



## morri

Congrats Pippin :D


----------



## 4magpies

Sooz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> DH and I were originally NTNP from November but having given him an I.O.U one baby valid from November (our paper wedding anniversary gift :rofl:) we will be TTC from November now...so would love to join please. :D

Hey honey we are TTC november too! So maybe we can be TTC buddies... when does your november cycle start?

Mine should be between the 5th & 13th!

xxx


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> DH and I were originally NTNP from November but having given him an I.O.U one baby valid from November (our paper wedding anniversary gift :rofl:) we will be TTC from November now...so would love to join please. :D
> 
> Hey honey we are TTC november too! So maybe we can be TTC buddies... when does your november cycle start?
> 
> Mine should be between the 5th & 13th!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey!

My November cycle starts 23rd based on my predictions but I would be ovulating from my October cycle start of November so DH would like the October pack to be my last which I think I am going to go with. I think that would mean ov between 8th & 16th, so just a few days apart. This is assuming I do ovulate from the get-go as I'm coming straight off the pill.

Would love to buddy up for TTC :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Sooz said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> DH and I were originally NTNP from November but having given him an I.O.U one baby valid from November (our paper wedding anniversary gift :rofl:) we will be TTC from November now...so would love to join please. :D
> 
> Hey honey we are TTC november too! So maybe we can be TTC buddies... when does your november cycle start?
> 
> Mine should be between the 5th & 13th!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey!
> 
> My November cycle starts 23rd based on my predictions but I would be ovulating from my October cycle start of November so DH would like the October pack to be my last which I think I am going to go with. I think that would mean ov between 8th & 16th, so just a few days apart. This is assuming I do ovulate from the get-go as I'm coming straight off the pill.
> 
> Would love to buddy up for TTC :flower:Click to expand...

I should ov between the 16th & 20th hopefully so we would have quite similar due dates! That would be fab.

Ahhh I came off my pill in April and my cycles have settled pretty quickly.

I use a persona to track mine so I should be able to pin point ov pretty well and hopefully catch 1st or 2nd time! I have known problems with fertility (one of my tubes is blocked). But I hope my chances are pretty good. 

Have you started your folic acid?

xxxx


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> DH and I were originally NTNP from November but having given him an I.O.U one baby valid from November (our paper wedding anniversary gift :rofl:) we will be TTC from November now...so would love to join please. :D
> 
> Hey honey we are TTC november too! So maybe we can be TTC buddies... when does your november cycle start?
> 
> Mine should be between the 5th & 13th!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey!
> 
> My November cycle starts 23rd based on my predictions but I would be ovulating from my October cycle start of November so DH would like the October pack to be my last which I think I am going to go with. I think that would mean ov between 8th & 16th, so just a few days apart. This is assuming I do ovulate from the get-go as I'm coming straight off the pill.
> 
> Would love to buddy up for TTC :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I should ov between the 16th & 20th hopefully so we would have quite similar due dates! That would be fab.
> 
> Ahhh I came off my pill in April and my cycles have settled pretty quickly.
> 
> I use a persona to track mine so I should be able to pin point ov pretty well and hopefully catch 1st or 2nd time! I have known problems with fertility (one of my tubes is blocked). But I hope my chances are pretty good.
> 
> Have you started your folic acid?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I've always been really regular before the pill with 28-30 day cycles and when I had a 6 month break about 2.5 years ago my body slipped straight back into that routine so I am hopeful that will still be the case. I started my pre-natals again last month. They give me the most horrendous heartburn though. :cry:

DH started his vit's and zinc this month. :haha:

What is a Persona? If it's showing your ovulating then I suspect your chances are as good as anyones. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I've been on mine for a couple of months now. OH started his zinc the other week... feels like its getting closer now.

Its like a clearblue fertility monitor but cheaper and can be used as contraception!

Yeah its showed I have ov'd both months and *i think* from alternate sides. It was my right this month... which is my good side... its my left side that is messed up!!

Im excited to have a TTC buddy!! Your not *too* far from me either... my lil bro goes uni in leeds!!

xxx


----------



## Sooz

Well that's great news! Especially if you have released an egg from both sides, it shows they're both getting through. Did you have trouble getting your OH on the Zinc? DH started taking multi-vits as he has been really run down, so thought I may as well slide the Zinc in there too. For someone who really wants a LO he's very reluctant to do anything towards it except BD! :rofl:

I havn't decided what approach to take yet, part of me wants the excitement of doing an OPK to check for LH surge and then part of me wants to let what happens happen. 

I'm actually from Surrey but moved here 5.5 years ago. It is sooo much cheaper that we got stuck! 

I sense a signature addition coming on and a new journal to follow. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Sooz said:


> Well that's great news! Especially if you have released an egg from both sides, it shows they're both getting through. Did you have trouble getting your OH on the Zinc? DH started taking multi-vits as he has been really run down, so thought I may as well slide the Zinc in there too. For someone who really wants a LO he's very reluctant to do anything towards it except BD! :rofl:
> 
> I havn't decided what approach to take yet, part of me wants the excitement of doing an OPK to check for LH surge and then part of me wants to let what happens happen.
> 
> I'm actually from Surrey but moved here 5.5 years ago. It is sooo much cheaper that we got stuck!
> 
> I sense a signature addition coming on and a new journal to follow. :hugs:

Ooooh new journal to stalk! Yippeee!!

It was easy, told him it would make his sperm super sperm so he was all up for it. Seems to think I will get pregnant 1st try... but we shall see eh?!

I want to give us the best chance possible... I hate OPK's but I love my monitor cause it does all the reading for you so relatively stress free!

If I ov from my left side I get alot of pain and my egg probably gets stuck in my tube!! Eeek. Which cant be good. I am at high risk of an ectopic but can only wait and see. Dont have another consulant appoinment till december... hoping to be halfway to pregnant by then though.

xxx


----------



## morri

Well I guess my fav date to start would be november so that would be late summer (and I can't october because I probably won't o in october :haha:)(got a 34-35 d cycle ) Oh is taking multivits (centrum) (and he takes them anyway) and I have had 3 weeks of 800g of folic acid and complimentary B's and C, E which are also in the tablet.


----------



## lovelykiwi

Hi I would like to join. I am 26 and we will begin ttc # 2 in october. We lost 2 children (june 09 and jan 10) we r praying for a sticky bean !


----------



## July28th

We are going to start ttc for the first time in October! I'm 25, and we've been married for 3 years. I came off the pill a couple of weeks ago. I would like to join too!


----------



## caz81

Hey ladies, sorry I have not been around for ages! How are you all doing? xx


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies!:hi:

i've only just noticed this thread so thought i'd join if thats ok

i was planning on ttc next year sept - dec but have bought it forward to this year! i'm so excited, can't wait. crazy to think that i might be pregnant by christmas!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

wishing you all tons of :dust:


----------



## calypso

I am 23, DH is 26. Married 4 yrs. TTC/NTNP officially starting Sept 2010. unofficially NTNP now :blush: (not using bc, just avoided fertile days)

we are trying for #1!!


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome newbies!!

Hope everyone is good! Sept is getting close for all you september girls... roll on November for me!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## caz81

Yeah its getting close!! We had a sneaky try this month but my cycles were all over the place so trying properly from next month!!


----------



## Sooz

Well I am officially a complete dunce. I went through my diary three times today and I have completely miscalculated when my cycle is going to end in October. :dohh:

Cycle day 1 is going to fall sometime between 12-14th rather than a week later like I thought. I've double, triple checked and not sure why it works out a different date but there it is. 

I ordered my BBT thermometer today as well. So much for our original plan of NTNP the first two cycles. :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Haha... Sooz you durh brain...

Under 2 months for you now!!

Getting close, I already have a BBT but gave up on it, I always forgot it.

xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Had my appointment in Halifax last week and got the green light to start ttc!!!!!!:happydance: 2 weeks until AF is due then it's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! We are having a Vasec Reversal in 2weeks, so can you add me to the list for TCC in Oct? Many thanks!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I may be sneaking in early and TTC as of today... see how tonight goes!

xxx


----------



## caz81

4magpies said:


> Hey girls I may be sneaking in early and TTC as of today... see how tonight goes!
> 
> xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## wanting2010

4magpies said:


> Hey girls I may be sneaking in early and TTC as of today... see how tonight goes!
> 
> xxx

:thumbup::happydance: Good luck hon!


----------



## 4magpies

If he doesnt chicken out! Excited/nervous/worried!! Eeek.

xxx


----------



## wanting2010

Read your journal, and the fact that it is his idea sounds like a great thing!! :thumbup: Just try to act as normal as possible, hehe, so as not to put any extra pressure on him!!


----------



## calypso

4magpies said:


> Hey girls I may be sneaking in early and TTC as of today... see how tonight goes!
> 
> xxx

Good luck!!


----------



## 4magpies

Girls.. I am now TTC... thanks for all the support and cant wait for you all to join me!

xxx


----------



## Debbie_23

Im new here just introduced myself yesterday. We plan to start trying to conceive around october time. Only have 9 pill left and then hope to have one pill free period then start trying. My son will be 2 in september so will be going on 3 by time new baba comes along!


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> Girls.. I am now TTC... thanks for all the support and cant wait for you all to join me!
> 
> xxx

As part of a pact between Becca, Kerry and me I am also now off to TTC. Hope to see you all over there real soon. :hugs:


----------

